# سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )



## jim_halim (27 أغسطس 2007)

سلام و نعمة .. 

هذا الموضوع هو تجميع ل20 مقالة من مقالات د. نبيل فاروق .. 

تتحدث جميعها عن علم الباراسيكولوجي .. أو علم الظواهر الغريبة 

المواضيع المطروحة شيقة جداً .. و طريقة تناولها جميلة .. 

​
سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )​

(( رسالة صديق ))  

["]


من المؤكد أن (ثيواردويلار) المذيع المعروف بإذاعة مدينة (شارلوت) الأمريكية لن ينسى أبداً أحداث تلك الليلة ..
ليلة العاشر من يونيو عام 1962 م ..
ليس هذا لأن (هيوارد) قد أجرى حديثاً إذاعياً ممتازاً فى هذا التاريخ ..
ولا لأنه حصل على ترقية ، أو علاوة ، أو حتى ابتسامة من رئيسه فى العمل..
بل لأنه تلقى فيه رسالة ..
هل أدهشكم الأمر ؟!..
دعونا إذن نشرح الأمر منذ البداية ..
فى ذلك اليوم انتهى (هيوارد) من عمله بدار الإذاعة ، وعاد إلى منزله فى منتصف الليل تقريباً ، فتناول طعام العشاء ، واستعد للذهاب إلى فراشه ، بنفس الروتين اليومى ، الذى اعتاده منذ سنوات ..
وفجأة تجمد (هيوارد) فى مكانه ، وبدا لزوجته لحظة أشبه بتمثال من الشمع، لرجل مذعور ، اتسعت عيناه وانفغر فاه ..
وفجأة أيضاً ، التفت (هيوارد) إلى زوجته (بات) ، وقال فى توتر ..
- أسمعت الصوت ؟ 
سألته زوجته فى قلق :
- أى صوت ..
قال فى حيرة : 
- صوت ارتطام السيارة .. هناك حادثة سير .
رددت فى قلق أكثر :
- حادثة سير ؟! .. إننى لم أسمع شيئاً .
خيل إليها أنه حتى لم يسمعها وهو يندفع نحو حجرته قائلاً :
- سأستطلع الأمر ، وأعود إليك على الفور .
هوى قلبها بين قدميها ، عندما رأته يرتدى ثيابه فى عجل ، ويسرع إلى حيث سيارته .
وتساءلت فى هلع : "هل أُصيب (هيوارد) بالجنون ؟" ..
هل فقد عقله ، مع شدة انهماكه فى عمله ؟ ..
فكرت فى الاتصال بطبيبهما الخاص ، خشية أن تكون حالة (هيوارد) شديدة الخطورة ، ولكن (هيوارد) لم يمهلها الوقت لهذا ، فقد انطلق بسيارته ، قبل حتى أن تتخذ قرارها ..
وبالنسبة إليه ، كان الأمر أكثر حيرة ..
لقد سمع صوت اصطدام السيارة فى وضوح ، ولكنه لم يجد سيارة واحدة تتحرك ، عندما غادر البيت ..
وهو واثق مما سمع ..
وعندما أدار محرك سيارته ، لم يكن يدرى بعد ، إلى أين يتجه ..
ولأن منزله يقع عند نقطة تتفرع منها عدة طرق ، فقد كان عليه أن يتخذ قراره باختيار الطريق الصحيح الذى يتخذه ليصل إلى منطقة التصادم ! ..
وبلا تردد ، وبثقة لم يدر من أين حصل عليها ، انطلق مباشرة إلى شارع (بارك) ، وعندما بلغ تقاطع (وودلون) انحرف يميناً ليهبط التل فى ثقة ، وكأنه يعلم مسبقاً إلى أين يتجه ..
وعندما بلغ موقع تجمع مراكب صيد الجمبرى ، وجد نفسه يتخذ طريق (مونتفورد درايف) ، بنفس الثقة العجيبة ..
وقطع (هيوارد) ستين متراً فحسب ، فى طريق (مونتفورد) ، ثم وجد نفسه يتوقف فجأة ..
هنا .. فى هذه النقطة بالذات ، وحيث لا يوجد أى شئ محدود ، كان يشعر بضرورة الخروج عن الطريق الرئيسى ..
ومجنون هو من يفعل هذا ، فى الواحدة صباحاً ..
(هيوارد) العاقل يعلم هذا ، ولكن (هيوارد) الذى يقود السيارة لم يمكنه مقاومة هذه الرغبة ، فانحرف يميناً وخرج عن الطريق ، واتجه مباشرة نحو شجرة ضخمة ترتفع وسط طريق رملى يمتد إلى ما لا نهاية ..
وهناك رأى السيارة ..
رآها فجأة على ضوء مصباح سيارته ، فضغط كامح السيارة فى قوة ، وتوقف إلى جوار السيارة التى ارتطمت مقدمتها بعامود معدنى ، على مقربة من جذع الشجرة ، وانتزعت الضربة محركها ، ودفعته إلى حيث مقعدها الأمامى ، من شدة الاصطدام وعنف الصدمة ..
وغادر (هيوارد) سيارته ، وأسرع نحو السيارة المصابة ..
ولم ير (هيوارد) أحد داخل السيارة ، ولكنه سمع من داخلها صوتاً ضعيفاً وهاناً، يقول :
- النجدة يا (هامبى) .. انقذنى .
وقفز قلب (هيوارد) بين ضلوعه فى هلع ، وانقض على السيارة ، وراح يفحص حطامها وهو يهتف : 
- أنا هنا يا (جو) .. سأنقذك يا صديقى .
وأخيراً عثر (هيوارد) على صديق عمره (جون فندربيرك) محشوراً وسط الحطام ، ومصاباً بجروح شديدة والدماء تنزف منه فى غزارة ..
وحمل (هيوارد) صديق عمره إلى سيارته ، وانطلق به إلى أقرب مستشفى ، حيث أجريت جراحة عاجلة لـ (جون)، تمكن خلالها الأطباء من إنقاذ حياته بمعجزة ، وقال الجراح الدكتور (فيليب ماك آرنى) ، الذى أجرى العملية لـ (جون): إنه لو تأخر (هيوارد) عن إنقاذ صديقه ربع ساعة أخرى ، للقى (جون) مصرعه وسط الحطام ، دون أن يشعر به مخلوق واحد ..
وهذا صحيح ..
فالتقرير الذى نشرته جريدة (شارلوت نيوز) يقول أنه ، وعلى الرغم من أن طريق (مونتفورد درايف) هذا طريق شديد الحيوية ، إلا أن أحداً لم يمر به منذ وقع الحادث ، وحتى مرور 45 دقيقة من إنقاذ (هيوارد) لصديقه ..
والعجيب أن (هيوارد) قد سمع صوت الحادث على بعد عشرة كيلو مترات ، فى نفس اللحظة التى اصطدمت فيها سيارة (جون) بالعامود ، وقد أثبتت الأبحاث أنه لم يقع أى حادث مماثل ، فى دائرة قطرها خمسين كيلو متراً من منزل (هيوارد) ..
وبسؤال (جون) ، قال : إن أول ما فكر فيه ، عندما ارتطمت سيارته ، هو صديق عمره (هامبى) .. وهو الأسم الذى يخاطب به (هيوارد) منذ طفولتهما ..
ولكن كيف حدث هذا ؟ ..
كيف استقبل (هيوارد) رسالة صديقه ؟ ..
دعنا نسأل العلماء ..
وهؤلاء العلماء يقولون : إن (هيوارد) قد تلقى رسالة عقلية من صديقه (جون) بوسيلة خارقة من وسائل التخاطب العقلى ، تعرف باسم التخاطر ، أو (التليباثى) ..
ويقول العلماء أيضاً : إن الظروف التى تم فيها إرسال واستقبال هذه الرسالة ظروف مثالية ، إذ أن المادة المسئولة عن تقوية إرسال التخاطر العقلى ، هى مادة (الأدرينالين) ، التى يتم إفرازها عن التوتر والقلق والخوف ، والإصابة ، أما المادة المسئولة عن استقبال الرسائل ، فهى مادة (الكولين استراز) ، وهى مادة تفرز عند الاسترخاء والهدوء النفسى ..

وعندما حدث التصادم ، كان (جون) فى حالة (أدرينالجيا) ، أى فى حالة إفراز شديد للأدرينالين ، فى حين كان (هيوارد) يهم بالنوم ، أى كان فى حالة (كولينرجيا)، أى استرخاء كولينى ، وهذه الظروف المثالية تماماً لنقل واستقبال رسالة عقلية تخاطرية ..
ولكن كل هذه الأمور مجرد دراسات غير مؤكدة ، ونظريات غير موثوق بها..
المهم أن (هيوارد) قد تلقى رسالة (جون) ..
أما بالنسبة لكيف ، فلندع هذا للدارسين ، ولعلماء الظواهر الخارقة ..
ولما وراء العقل ..







فوق العقل (1)


ترى ما حدود قدرات العقل البشري؟!...
قديماً، كانوا مبهورين بما كشفوه من حدوده، التي لم تتجاوز أيامها، سوى قدرته على التحكم في الحواس الخمس الأساسية...
ثم تطوّر العلم، وأدركوا أنه قادر أيضاً على مزج تلك الحواس بعضها ببعض.....

وحتى منتصف العشرينيات، عندما كان العلماء يتصورون أنهم قد بلغوا ذروة العلم، كانت معارفهم عن العقل البشري محدودة للغاية، على الرغم من أنهم كانوا يجرون أبحاثهم عن الفص الأمامي، والجسم الصنوبري في المخيخ...

والواقع أنه، حتى زمن قريب للغاية، كان الفص الأمامي للمخ يمثل لغزاً علمياً محيراً، لأطباء وجراحي المخ والأعصاب، خاصة وأنه هناك حالة مسجلة، لرجل أصابه خنجر في جبهته، وانغرس لعشر سنتيمترات كاملة، دون أن يؤدي هذا إلى أي خلل، في وظائف جسده....
أو عقله....

مع تلك الحادثة، راح العلماء يدرسون الفص الأمامي للمخ، في اهتمام بالغ...
فحصوه...
ووزنوه....
وقطّعوه...
وحللوه...
ولكن هذا لم يوصلهم لشيء...
أي شيء...


وحار العلماء أكثر...
وأكثر..
وأكثر...
وتضاعفت أبحاثهم...
وتكثفت...
وتضاعفت...
وعندما أعيتهم الحيلة، بدءوا في وضع النظريات...

والمدهش أن تلك النظريات كانت أقرب إلى الفلسفة، منها إلى العلم...
فالقاعدة التي يؤمن بها كل العلماء، هي أنه ما من جزء عبثي، في جسد الإنسان كله....
جميعهم يؤمنون بهذا....
المؤمنون منهم وأيضا الملحدون...
إذن، فمادام الفص الأمامي موجوداً، فله حتماً وظيفة ما...
وظيفة مستترة، ولكنها مهمة... للغاية..
فماذا يمكن أن تكون تلك الوظيفة....

افترض فريق منهم أن الفص الأمامي للمخ، هو المسئول عن الأحلام، ولكن الدراسات التي أجريت، على كل من أصيب فصهم الأمامي، أثبتت أنهم يحلمون بصورة طبيعية للغاية...
وهنا خرج فريق آخر من العلماء بنظرية ثانية...
نظرية تفترض أن الفص الأمامي للمخ، هو المسئول عن السمات الشخصية للإنسان، خاصة وأنهم قد لاحظوا بعض التغيرات، في شخصية من أصيبوا في فصوصهم الأمامية....
وارتاح العلماء لهذا التفسير...
وقاموا بتهنئة أنفسهم...
و....
ولكن فرحتهم هذه لم تكتمل؛ إذ جاء علماء النفس، ليقلبوا تلك النظرية رأساً على عقب....
وبمنتهى العنف. 

------------

فوق العقل ( 2 ) ​
علماء نفس البشرية قاموا بقراءة ما كتبه وتوصّل إليه علماء المخ....
ورفضوه....
وبمنتهى الشدة....
فمن منظورهم، ووفقاً لدراساتهم ومشاهداتهم، لا يمكن أن تكون السمات الشخصية للمرء كامنة، في الفص الأمامي للمخ....
ولا حتى في أي فص منه...

فالسمات البشرية، من منظورهم، ليست عاملاً وراثياً، يمكن أن يكمن في فصوص المخ أو الجينات، بل هي أمر متغير، مع تغير البيئة، وقدرات المرء على التفاعل معها، وهو ما تؤكده أبحاثهم، التي أثبتت أنه حتى التوائم المتماثلة، يمكن أن تكتسب سمات مختلفة، أو حتى متعارضة، وفقاً للبيئة التي تنمو فيها، واختلافاتها...

وأسقط في يد علماء المخ والأعصاب....
فما فائدة الفص الأمامي إذن؟!...

ومع الحيرة، تولد دوماً نظرية علمية جديدة...
والنظرية هذه المرة، كانت تعتمد على فكرة الاحتياطي المختزن....

والفكرة ببساطة، أن المخ قد يتعرّض إلى تلف جزئي، من جراء صدمة أو إصابة....
وقد يخسر بعض خلاياه الحيوية


ولأن الخلايا العصبية غير قابلة للنمو أو الالتئام (وفقاً للعلوم الحالية)، فالخلايا في الفص الأمامي (الصامت)، لديها القدرة على أن تحل محل الخلايا التالفة، أياً كانت...

وكم ارتاح العلماء لهذه النظرية وهذا التفسير؛ إذ أنه يفسر غموض الفص الأمامي، ويمنحهم تفسيراً مرضياً، في الوقت ذاته، حول حالات التحسن والشفاء من إصابات المخ، على الرغم من قاعدة عدم النمو العصبي...

وهدأت الأمور...
نسبياً....
ومرحلياً....

فبسرعة، بدأ بعضهم يتساءل: وماذا لو نزعنا الفص الأمامي للمخ، ثم تسببنا في تلف جزئي لخلايا المخ؟!
وقد كان....
ففي أمخاخ حيوانات التجارب، تم بتر الفص الأمامي بأكمله، وإصابة بعض خلايا المخ بتلف جزئي...
ثم انتظر العلماء...
ورصدوا..
وتابعوا..
وسجلوا...
واندهشوا أيضاً...

فالمخ أمكنه أن يستعيض عن الأجزاء التالفة، مع التدريب والتحفيز المستمرين...
ودون الفص الأمامي...

وهكذا أثبت العلماء خطأ نظرية الاحتياطي المختزن...
وفتحوا باباً جديداً للتساؤل والحيرة...

وعاد الفص الأمامي لغزاً محيراً...
وعاد البحث عن نظرية جديدة...

ومن هنا نشأت نظرية الأحلام...


أحد العلماء أشار إلى أن الفص الأمامي للمخ، هو المسئول عن الأحلام، وأن تلفه يعني غياب الأحلام، من فترات النوم...

ولما كانت الأحلام ضرورية للغاية، في شخصية الإنسان، وحالته النفسية، فقد اهتم العلماء بشدة بتلك النظرية، وبدءوا في دراستها، وإجراء تجاربهم عليها بالفعل...

وهنا انتبهوا إلى حقيقة مدهشة....
حقيقة أنهم يجهلون من الأساس ماهية النوم...
وماهية الأحلام...

لذا كان من الضروري أن تبدأ أبحاثهم من بعيد..
بعيد جداً

-----------​
فوق العقل (3)..





لماذا ننام؟!....
السؤال يبدو سهلاً للغاية في البداية....
والجواب أسهل...

فنحن ننام لأن الجسد يجهد، ويتعب، ويستنفد طاقته، ويحتاج إلى النوم، حتى يسترد عافيته وقوته....
هذا هو الجواب، الذي سنحصل عليه من أي شخص...
وسنقتنع به...
تماماً...

ولكن الواقع أنه ليس الجواب الصحيح، من الناحية العلمية.....

فكل الأبحاث، التي أجراها العلماء، تؤكد أن النوم لا يجعلنا نستعيد الطاقة، التي نفقدها طوال النهار، وأنه لا يعيد إلينا سعراً واحداً منها...

ربما يدهشك هذا، أو تستنكره، أو تغضب منه....
أو ربما حتى تتهم كاتبه بالتخريف، والتلفيق، ومحاولة الإثارة دون منطق.....

ولكنه العلم....
فالعلم لا شأن له بما نتصوّره، أو نتوقعه، أو حتى تربينا عليه...
العلم يؤمن فقط بالأرقام، والحسابات، والدراسات، والتجارب...
ولقد أجري آلاف منها على مسألة النوم تلك...

في البداية، كان الفكر النمطي يقول إن النوم حالة يستعيد بها العقل والجسد ما فقده من طاقة، لذا حسب العلماء طاقة الجسم، قبل وبعد النوم، فلم يجدوا اختلافاً بينهما....
وحاروا...
وارتبكوا...
وأجروا المزيد والمزيد من التجارب والدراسات.....

ومن أهم تلك التجارب، أنهم أخضعوا مجموعة من المتطوعين، إلى حالة من اليقظة المستمرة، في نفس الوقت، الذي تمتعت فيه مجموعة أخرى بنوم منتظم عميق....

وبدأت دراسة مقارنه للفريقين....

في البداية، بدا أفراد الفريق، المحروم من النوم، أكثر خمولاً، وعصبية، وأبطأ في الاستجابة وردود الأفعال، وكأنما فقدوا حيويتهم مع قلة النوم....

ثم حدث تطور مدهش....

أفراد الفريق المستيقظ استعادوا حيويتهم في اليوم الثالث، بل وأصبحوا أكثر حيوية ونشاطاً، من الفريق الذي ينام على نحو منتظم...

الأغرب أن ملكاتهم الإبداعية، ومهاراتهم اليدوية، أصبحت أكثر وأدق، وهم يحاولون الاستفادة بالوقت الطويل، الذي حصلوا عليه، مع حذف ساعات النوم...

وفي نهاية الأسبوع كان العلماء في حيرة أكبر، وهم يطرحون السؤال نفسه: لماذا ننام؟!..
فالفريقان تساويا في الأداء، مع ميل الكفة تجاه المستيقظين، وليس كما توقع الكل...

هناك سبب آخر إذن للنوم، بخلاف استعادة الطاقة....

وعبر بعض التجارب، انتبه أحد العلماء إلى أن الجسد البشري يفرز مادة طبيعية، شبيهة بالمورفين، أطلق عليها اسم الإندورفين، أي المورفين الداخلي....

ولأن الجسم يفرزها بصورة طبيعية، فقد افترض بعضهم أن تلك الإندورفينات تتراكم في الجسد، وفي المخ بالتحديد، مما يصيبه بشيء من التخدير، يدفعه إلى النوم....

ونظرياً، بدت الفكرة منطقية ومعقولة للغاية......
والإندورفينات أصبحت حقيقة مثبتة....
وكان هذا يعني حل لغز النوم أخيراً.....

ولكن في العلم، النظريات وحدها لا تكفي، لا بد من التجارب، والدراسات، والاختبارات، و....
والانقلابات....

وكان هذا بمثابة صدمة جديدة للعلماء، وإضافة محيرة للغز الكبير...
لغز النوم، و...

وللحديث بقية...
طويلة.


-----------​
فوق العقل (4)..​

مرة أخرى، صدم العلماء، بأن ما تصوّروه سبباً للنوم، هو في الواقع ليس كذلك على الإطلاق.....
وهكذا عاد اللغز إلى بدايته....
وعاد السؤال يطرح نفسه، مع كم أكبر وأضخم من الحيرة....
ومن التوتر أيضاً....

فالسؤال، الذي بدا بسيطاً مباشراً في البداية، وبدت إجابته سهلة يسيرة للعامة، أصبح من وجهة نظر العلم لغزاً، من أكبر ألغاز العقل البشري....
لغز النوم....

ومع الأبحاث المتتالية، صار النوم لغزاً أكبر...
وأكبر...
وأكبر...

فالتجارب، التي أجريت على البشر، أثبتت كلها أن الإنسان يستطيع الاستغناء عن النوم تماماً، لو تم تدريبه على هذا.....
بل إن بعض الأمراض، ترتبط بعدم القدرة على النوم، لسنوات وسنوات.....

النوم إذن ليس ضرورة حيوية، كما كان متصوّراً من قبل، وهذه حقيقة علمية مدهشة، على الرغم من كل ما ألفناه وعهدناه وتصورناه، في عمرنا وتاريخنا كله....

ولكنه ضرورة نفسية، لا شك فيها؛ فالذين حرموا من النوم لفترات طويلة، اكتسبوا نشاطاً ليلياً مدهشاً، وأصبحوا أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالأمراض النفسية والعصبية....


اكتسبوا نشاطاً ليلياً مدهشاً، وأصبحوا أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالأمراض النفسية والعصبية....

وهذا يعيدنا إلى الموضوع الرئيسي، الذي دفع بنا إلى نهر العلم الفرعي هذا...
الفص الأمامي للمخ...

فمع حيرة العلماء، وضع أحدهم نظرية، تقول إن الفص الأمامي، هو المسئول عن الأحلام، التي تراودنا، في مرحلة النوم العميق....

وبعد دراسات، حدّد العلماء مرحلة الأحلام هذه، بارتجافة الجفون أثناء النوم، وراحوا يرصدون هذا، ويسجلونه، ويربطون بينه وبين مراحل النوم الأخرى....

وبعد أبحاث مجهدة، تمكن العلماء من قراءة لغة الجفون، وهي ليست لغة عاطفية كلغة العيون، ولكنها لغة خاصة بالأحلام، تحدد ما إذا كان الشخص يحلم حلماً جميلاً، أم مضطرباً، أم يعاني من كابوس عنيف....

كان من الضروري أن تكون هذه هي البداية، لدراسة علاقة الفص الأمامي للمخ بعالم الأحلام...

العلماء فحصوا اًحد الفصوص الأمامية الطبيعية، وأصحاب الفصوص المصابة، وحتى المصابين بأورام في الفصوص الأمامية لأمخاخهم....
فحصوهم جميعاً، أثناء نومهم العميق...

ومرة أخرى، خيبت النتائج آمالهم وتوقعاتهم....
الكل نام...
واستغرق في النوم...
وحلم....

وفي متوسطهم، كانت أحلامهم عادية، ومنطقية، ومتقاربة....
كلهم مر بأحلام وردية، ومضطربة، وعانى من بعض الكوابيس والهواجس، بلا فارق بين ما عليه فصوصهم الأمامية....

ودون الخوض في عالم الأحلام ودلالاته، وهو ما سنتحدث عنه في موضوع لاحق، فقد أثبتت تلك التجارب أن علاقة الفص الأمامي للمخ بعالم الأحلام تساوي صفراً كبيراً...

صفراً اتسع، ليلتهم كل أبحاث العلماء، بلا رحمة أو هوادة...
وبقي الفص الأمامي لغزاً....

وطوال تلك الفترة، التي انشغل فيها علماء الغرب بالبحث عن ألغاز الفص المخي، كان السوفيت يتعاملون معه، من منظور آخر تماماً...
منظور التقطوه من التراث الصيني والياباني، ومن الرهبان التبتيين، الذين أثاروا انتباه العالم كله، في مرحلة تالية...

فالرهبان كانوا يعيشون حياة شديدة التقشف، في ظروف مناخية غاية في السوء، وبموارد تكاد تكون منعدمة، إلا أنهم كانوا يتعايشون مع هذا كله بثبات وصبر شديدين، ويمارسون نوعاً مدهشاً من الرياضات الروحية، جعلهم يكتسبون قدرات، لم يكن العلم يتصوّر أنه من الممكن أن يكتسبها بشر....

ففي جسمنا البشري نوعان من الأعصاب والعضلات...

نوع إرادي؛ أي أننا نتحكم فيه بإرادتنا، مثل حركة أجسادنا، وأطرافنا، وحواسنا.....

ونوع لا إرادي، أي أنه من المفترض أن حركته لا تخضع لإرادتنا، مثل معدل النبض، والتنفس، واحتراق السعرات الحرارية، أو ما يعرف بالأيض، وحركة الدم في العروق....

ولكن رهبان التبت، برياضتهم الروحية، وأجسادهم النحيلة، أثبتوا أمراً مدهشاً....
ومذهلا...

لقد أخضعوا اللاإراديات إلى إرادتهم....
جعلوا اللاإرادي، إرادياً....
بإرادتهم....

وكان هذا، بالنسبة للعلم طفرة....
طفرة قلبت الموازين كلها رأساً على عقب...
وبمنتهى العنف

------------

فوق العقل (5)..
​
رهبان التبت كسروا كل معلومات العلماء، عن قدرات المخ البشري، وأثبتوا أن طاقاته تفوق كل ما أمكنهم تخيله، خلال سنوات وسنوات وسنوات من العلم والدراسة والاختبارات...

ولأنهم درسوا كل مليمتر من المخ، فقد تصوّروا أن تلك الطاقات الجديدة، لابد وأن تنبع من المنطقة الوحيدة، التي لم يمكنهم سبر أغوارها بعد....
الفص الأمامي...

ولكن المشكلة أنه لا توجد أية إصابات، في الفص الأمامي، لدى رهبان التبت؛ لدراسة تأثيرها على قدراتهم، ومن المستحيل، في الوقت ذاته، إحداث إصابة متعمدة في أحدهم أيضاً...

ليس هناك إذن سوى البحث عن وسيلة أخرى لدراسة هذا....
وهنا اتجه العلماء إلى دراسة الأمر، عبر وسيلة مختلفة تماماً....
رسّام المخ الكهربي...

جهاز يلتقط الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية للمخ، ويقوم بتسجيلها، على هيئة خطوط ومنحنيات، تحدد نشاط المخ، في كل لحظة...

في البداية، بدأت عملية تسجيل لإشارات المخ، لأكثر من مائة شخص، من مختلف الأعمار والظروف، وبعدها، تم تسجيل الإشارات المخية للرهبان، أثناء نشاطاتهم اليومية المعتادة...

ثم دخل الرهبان حالة التركيز، وراحوا فيما يشبه الغيبوبة....
وانطلقت طاقاتهم العقلية...
وانطلقت...
وانطلقت....

وعلى رسّام المخ الكهربي، قفزت الإشارات، إلى حد مدهش....
حد لم تبلغه، حتى في أشد لحظات الانفعال....
وبمنتهى الذهول، راجع العلماء إشارات المخ مرة، وثانية، وثالثة....
ولم يكن هناك مبرر من الاعتراف، بأنهم أمام ظاهرة مدهشة...

فأولئك الرهبان النحفاء، الذين يبدون وكأن أجسادهم قد استنزفت من الجوع، نقلوا كل طاقاتهم إلى عقولهم، لينطلقوا بها خارج الحدود....
كل الحدود...

ولأن العلماء يحتاجون إلى قواعد وأسس؛ يبنون عليها علومهم ونظرياتهم، فقد بدءوا في دراسة حياة رهبان التبت وتدريباتهم الروحية؛ لمعرفة تأثيرها المدهش على العقل، وقدرته على إخضاع اللاإراديات إلى إرادته...
وفي هذا السبيل، سجلوا مجموعة من التجارب المذهلة...

فأحد الرهبان تم دفنه، في تابوت تحت الأرض، دون تزويده بأي طعام أو شراب، ودون مصدر للهواء، مع توصيل جسده بجهاز خاص (Polygram)؛ لقياس معدل أيضه، ونبضات قلبه، وتنفسه....

ولقد ظل ذلك الراهب مدفوناً لثلاثة أيام، والأجهزة كلها تسجل حالة لم ير العلماء مثلها، في حياته كلها...
فالتمثيل الغذائي (الأيض)، انخفض إلى حد مذهل، بحيث صار الجسد يستهلك سعراً واحداً في الساعة تقريباً، ونبضات القلب أصبحت نبضة واحدة في الدقيقة....

أما معدّل التنفس، فقد بدا مذهلاً، كما لو أن ذلك الراهب يستهلك ذرات الهواء ذرة بذرة...

وهكذا، خرج الراهب من تحت الأرض، بعد ثلاثة أيام كاملة، سليماً معافى، على الرغم من أن الهواء المتاح لا يكفي أي إنسان عادي، لأكثر من ساعتين!!...

قدرة مذهلة، تؤكد أن طاقات العقل البشري هائلة، أكثر مما يمكن حتى أن نتخيل...
كل ما علينا هو أن نستوعب قانون العقل، الذي يتيح له الانطلاق على هذا النحو المدهش....

وهذا ما حاول العلماء التوصل إليه، عبر دراسات طويلة، لعقول ونمط حياة رهبان التبت، وبذلوا جهداً رهيباً لربط كل هذا بالفص الأمامي للمخ، الذي مازال يربكهم ويحيرهم كثيراً...


كان منتهى أملهم أن يضربوا عصفورين بحجر واحد، وأن يتوصّلوا إلى تفسير واحد للظاهرتين معاً...
وبعد عامين تقريباً، بدا لهم أنهم قد توصّلوا إلى نتائج مدهشة، تقول إن الجوع لفترات طويلة، يقلّل الجهد الواقع على الجسد، ويطلق العنان للمخ...

وبسرعة، خرجت عشرات الكتب، التي تؤيد هذه النظرية، ووجدت لها ملايين المؤيدين، في كافة أنحاء العالم، خاصة وأنها تتفق مع مبدأ (جوعوا تصحوا)، و(المعدة بيت الداء، والحمية أصل الدواء)، وكلاهما يتردّد على ألسنة الكافة، منذ قديم الزمان...

وعلى الرغم من غياب التجارب العلمية التأكيدية، بات معظم العلماء على ثقة، من أن النظرية صحيحة تماماً..
أو فلنقل إنهم تمنوا هذا....

ولكن المشكلة أن العقل البشري يصر دوماً على أن يثبت للعلماء أنهم ما أوتوا من العلم إلا قليلاً، وأنهم مهما تصوروا سيواجهون حتماً تحدياً جديداً، في كل خطوة....

فالكشوف العلمية، كما وصفها أحد العلماء، هي إهانة مستمرة للذكاء البشري، فكلما تصوّر الإنسان أنه قد بلغ ذروة المعرفة، صدمته نتيجة علمية جديدة، تفسّر نقطة حيرته، وتثبت خطأ نقاط أخرى، كان يتصوّر أنه قد حل ألغازها، وكشف مغاليقها....

وفي هذه المرة، جاءت الطعنة من خارج المحيط العلمي تماماً...
ومن شاب نحيل أيضاً...
شاب هدم النظرية من أساسها...
تماماً

---------------​





فوق العقل (6)​
في عام 1911م، ولد الهولندي "بيتر هيركوس"، وظل يحيا كشاب عادي، حتى انقلبت حياته رأسا على عقب فجأة في عام 1941م.

في ذلك العام كان "بيتر" يعاون والده في طلاء بناء من أربعة طوابق، عندما زلت قدمه، وسقط من الطابق الرابع، وتم نقله إلى المستشفى في سرعة، في العاشر من يوليو 1941م، حيث تم إسعافه، وقدر له أن ينجو، وأن يغادر المستشفى في الخامس من أغسطس، من العام نفسه..

ولكن شتان ما بين الدخول والخروج.. لقد كشف "بيتر"، وهو يرقد على فراشه في المستشفى أنه قد اكتسب خاصية عجيبة وهي أنه ما أن يمس شيئاً.. أي شيء.. حتى تندفع إلى رأسه كل المشاهد والأصوات والأحداث، التي عايشها هذا الشيء.. جماداً كان أو حيواناً أو نباتاً..

وكاد المسكين يُصاب بالجنون في البداية..
بل لقد تصور أنه قد أُصيب به بالفعل..
ثم اتضحت له حقيقة موهبته الجديدة شيئاً فشيئاً..

والعجيب في ظاهرة "هيركوس" أنه -ولأول مرة في التاريخ- اعترفت إدارة "اسكوتلانديارد" بموهبة شخص يحوز صفة فوق طبيعية، بل استدعت "بيتر هيركوس" إلى إنجلترا" عام 1951م، حيث عاون مفتشيها على حل غموض اختفاء الماسة الشهيرة "سكون"، وبعدها استعانت به عدة هيئات بوليسية أوروبية، وحقق في كل مرة انتصاراً مبهراً...

وعلى الرغم من هذا لم يحظَ "بيتر" باعتراف أو تأييد الأوساط العلمية، ولم يحاول عالم واحد، ممن أنكروا موهبته، اختبار وجود هذه الموهبة، بأية وسيلة، حتى إن الصحفية "نورما- لي- براوننج" التي كانت من أشد المؤيدين لـ "بيتر"، قد علقت على هذا بقولها: "لقد خسروا فرصة مثالية لفحص ظاهرة غامضة"...
وهي على حق في قولها هذا، فربما أدى فحص "بيتر هيركوس" إلى إماطة اللثام عن تلك الظاهرة..

ولكن يبدو أن البعض يخشى إماطة هذا اللثام..
وهذا أيضاً صحيح..

إن الرافضين لوجود هذه الظاهرة يقولون: إنه لو صح وجودها، فسيعني هذا أن الأسوار التي تحيط بالعقل قد تهاوت، وأنه لم يعد هناك مكان آمن لحفظ أية أسرار، مهما بلغت خطورتها، فالقاعدة الأولى، في عالم المخابرات مثلاً، تحظر الاحتفاظ بمعلومات مكتوبة، وتصر على ضرورة حفظها عن ظهر قلب، بافتراض أن العقل البشري هو الحصن الحصين، الذي يستحيل اختراقه، أو نسيانه داخل درج مغلق، أو فوق مائدة القمار، وعلى الرغم من ذلك، فمن يمتلك القدرة على قراءة الأفكار سيعبر أسوار العقل في يسر وسهولة ودون أن يقاتل العمالقة مثل "جيمس بوند"، أو يحتال ويتخابث مثل "أرسين لوبين"..

بل قد يتمادى أصحاب هذه المقدرة الفذة، فيفتتحون مكاتب خاصة، على غرار مكاتب البوليس الخاص، يعلقون على أبوابها لافتة تقول: "هنا أسرار للبيع"..

قد تبدو الصورة خيالية على الورق، ولكنها ليست كذلك في نظر العديد من العلماء، وأجهزة مخابرات الشرق والغرب، بل إنهم يولونها اهتماماً بالغاً، وينكبون على دراستها في سرية ودقة، حتى إننا نجد في المخابرات الأمريكية والسوفيتية، ما يعرف باسم "الاستخبارات فوق النفسية"..

ولعل القارئ يتصور الآن أننا لو استبعدنا الفريق الرافض من العلماء، فسيتبقى أمامنا المؤيدون للظاهرة فحسب.
ولكن هذا غير صحيح..

الواقع أنه ما من عالم -في الكرة الأرضية كلها- يمكنه أن يجزم أو ينفي وجود هذه الظاهرة، بصفة قاطعة، فبعد استبعاد الرافضين لوجودها سينقسم الباقون إلى قسم أعظم، يقف على الحياد، غير مؤيد أو معارض، أو هو ينتظر ما سيتوصل إليه الآخرون، وقسم صغير، يميل إلى الإيمان بوجود الظاهرة، ولكنه يلقي سؤالاً أكثر أهمية، وهو يقلب بين يديه نموذجاً صغيراً للمخ البشري..
من أين تنبع هذه الظاهرة؟..

فعلى الرغم من التقدم الطبي والتكنولوجي والتقني، الذي توصل إليه العالم، في هذه السنوات الأخيرة من القرن العشرين، إلا أن أجزاء كبيرة من المخ البشري مازالت غامضة تماماً، ومازال ذلك العضو الرخوي البيضاوي، الذي يبلغ وزنه التقريبي في الرجل حوالي رطلين وعشر أوقيات "أي ما يساوي 1/55 من وزن الجسم تقريباً" يثير حيرة أعلم العلماء..

إذ أن المخ يتكون "تشريحياً" من نصفين، أيمن وأيسر، يشتركان معاً لصنع الفص الأمامي والفص الخلفي، ثم يحوز كل منهما فصاً جدارياً، وآخر صدغياً، في حين يلتقيان من الخلف عند المخيخ، والجسم الصنوبري الصغير..

ولقد درس العلماء كل خلية من خلايا هذا المخ، وعرفوا وظيفة كل جزء فيه، فيما عدا منطقتين، توقّف أمامهما الجميع في حيرة، وهما الجسم الصنوبري والفص الأمامي، فتوصلوا إلى جزء ضئيل من وظائف الأول، وعجزوا تماماً عن فهم وظيفة الثاني "مع الإيمان التام بأن الله -سبحانه وتعالى- لم يخلق شيئاً عبثاً"..

ومع كشف تلك القدرات فوق العقلية، عاد سؤال خطير يطرح نفسه..
هل الفص الأمامي هو محطة الإرسال والاستقبال التخاطري؟..
ولم يأتِ الجواب بعد..

ولن يأتي، لأن إثبات ظاهرة فوق نفسية، مثل التخاطر العقلي، كان وسيظل عسيراً، لأن العلماء سيعجزون دوماً عن إمساكها بأيديهم، وتقليبها، ووضعها تحت المجهر وتصويرها، وتكبيرها، و… و… وإلى أن يأتي ذلك اليوم "المستحيل"، سنظل نردد قول أحد كبار العلماء، المؤمنين بوجود الظاهرة: 

"ينبغى أن يتوقف العلم عن محاولاته الدائبة، لإثبات وجود هذه الظواهر، ويحصر جهوده في بحث كيفية الإفادة منها، حتى لا نكون كمن يقضي عمره كله في محاولة إثبات كونه حياً، ثم تنقضي حياته، دون أن يصنع فيها شيئاً واحداً.." 

وإلى أن تحظى ظاهرة "التليباثي" بالاعتراف، لن يتوقف العلماء عندها طويلاً، فمازالت أمامهم ألغاز بلا حدود، تكمن داخل فص المخ، و...
وللحديث بقية.

-----------------​
فوق العقل (7)​



المخابرات السوفيتية، كانت أول من أقر بوجود القوى فوق العقلية، سواء أكانت تنبع من الفص الأمامي للمخ، أو من غيره....


كان كل ما يكفيها، هو أن أمخاخ أولئك، الذين يتمتعون بقوى فوق عقلية، تتضاعف إشاراتها، في حالات التجلي....
كما أن لديهم ما يعرف باسم، (مشاهدات الأمومة)....

فقبل حتى الخوض في احتمالية وجود قوى فوق عقلية، لاحظ العلماء وجود رابطة عجيبة، بين الأم وأطفالها؛ فقد تكون غارقة في نوم عميق، ثم تهب منه فجأة، دون أي مبرّر، وتهرع إلى حجرة طفلها المجاورة، لتجد أنه يكاد يختنق بوسادة مهده، دون أن يصدر عنه أدنى صوت!!..

وفي واحدة من الحالات المسجلة، قطعت أم أمريكية مائة ميل، بعد منتصف الليل، لتتفقد ابنتها، التي تقضي فترتها الجامعية في ولاية أخرى، ووصلت لتجدها محمومة، مريضة، وبعد أن تعافت، أبدت دهشتها البالغة؛ مما فعلته أمها، مؤكدة أنها، خلال مرضها، تمنت لو أن الأم إلى جوارها!!...

وعبر مائة ميل، أي ما يزيد عن مائة وستين كيلو مترا، تلقت الأم الرسالة...
وأتت...

كانت تلك القصة وغيرها كافية، لتبدأ المخابرات السوفيتية أبحاثاً طويلة مكثفة، حول القدرات فوق العقلية، وإمكانية الاستفادة منها في أعمال التخابر، مثل قراءة أفكار الخصم، وسبر أغواره، وتحديد قراراته ونواياه مسبقاً...

ومن أجل هذا الغرض، أنشأت المخابرات السوفيتية، في أواخر الخمسينيات فرعا خاصا، عرف باسم (الاستخبارات فوق النفسية)....

وعلى الرغم من أن السوفيت قد أحاطوا فرع مخابراتهم الجديد هذا بستار حديدي سميك، وبذلوا جهداً هائلاً؛ لإخفاء نتائج أبحاثهم فيه، فقد كشف الأمريكيون أمره، في منتصف الستينيات...

في البداية، سخروا من الفكرة كلها، واعتبروها مجرد تخاريف سوفيتية سخيفة، حتى أجروا تجربة واحدة، قلبت موازينهم كلها رأساً على عقب...

لقد فصلوا أنثى أرنب عن صغارها، ووضعوها في غواصة، على بعد ستين كيلومترا من الشاطئ، وعمق كيلو متر واحد، تحت سطح الماء...

ثم بدءوا في ذبحها، واحداً بعد الآخر...
وسجل علماؤهم نتائج مذهلة...

ففي كل مرة، يتم فيها ذبح أحد الصغار، كانت الأرنبة تصاب بحالة من التوتر العصبي الشديد، كما لو أنها تشعر بما يعانيه صغارها، عبر كل تلك المسافة..

ومع ذهولهم، كرّر العلماء التجربة مرة ثانية، وثالثة.... ورابعة...
وفي كل مرة كانت النتائج واحدة...
هناك اتصال عقلي فائق مؤكد، بين الأم وأبنائها...
وبين بعض البشر وبعضهم أيضاً...

وهكذا، أنشأ الأمريكيون بدورهم فرع المخابرات فوق النفسية، في مخابراتهم...

واتخذت حرب الجاسوسية مساراً جديداً...
ومدهشاً...

والواقع أن دخول المخابرات إلى المضمار، أدى إلى تسارع تجارب القوى فوق النفسية على نحو ملحوظ، باعتبارها قد أصبحت سلاحاً حربياً جديداً، يسعى كل طرف إلى التفوق فيه، والفوز بسباقه...

وهنا فقط، بدأت تظهر نتائج واضحة ومسجّلة للأمر...

فلأول مرة، يربط العلماء بالفعل، بين نشاط الفص الأمامي للمخ، والقدرات فوق العقلية، بوساطة الدقة البالغة، التي تفتقر إليها الحسابات البشرية، وتتفوق فيها أجهزة الكمبيوتر...

ولأول مرة، يلاحظون أن أصحاب القدرات فوق العقلية، يتميزون بزيادة طفيفة، في حجم فصوصهم الأمامية...



ولأول مرة أيضاً، توضع قاعدة للاتصالات العقلية الفائقة، التي تعرف باسم (التليباثي)...

فكل حالة، من الاتصال العقلي الفائق، تحتاج إلى طرفين مؤهلين، مرسل .. ومستقبل...
ولكي ينجح الاتصال الفائق، لابد من وضع المرسل والمستقبل في الحالة المطلوبة، لتحقيق شرط الاتصال، إذ لابد وأن يكون المرسل في حالة توتر، أو لهفة لإتمام الاتصال، والمستقبل في حالة استرخاء تام...

هذا لأن الأمر يعتمد عضوياً، على هرمونين أساسيين، في الجسم البشري...

الأدرينالين، وهو هرمون يتم إنتاجه في نخاع الغدة الكظرية، ويفرز في حالات التوتر والانفعال، ليزيد من ضغط الدم، وسرعة النبض، وقوة انقباض العضلات...

والكولين استيراز، وهو هرمون ذو تأثير معاكس تماماً لتأثير الأدرينالين، يعمل على خفض الضغط، وسرعة النبض، وإرخاء العضلات...

المرسل لابد وأن يكون في حالة استنفار (أدرينيرجيا)...
والمستقبل في حالة استرخاء (كولينيرجيا)..

هنا فقط، يحدث الاتصال العقلي الفائق، وهو ما يفسر حالات الاتصال الأمومي، عندما يعاني الأطفال من خطر ما، فيندفع الأدرينالين في دمائهم، وتكون الأم نائمة أو مسترخية، وهو ما ثبت، في كل حالات الاتصال الأمومي الفائق...

وبينما يسجل العلماء تجاربهم هذه، ويرصدون مستويات الأدرينالين والكولين في الدم، قفز أحدهم إلى كشف جديد مدهش...

كشف وثب بالتجارب العقلية إلى آفاق جديدة...
آفاق بلا حدود.

-------------​
فوق العقل (8)​



المخ يصدر موجات جاما، عندما يعمل...
العبارة السابقة، على بساطتها، كانت فتحاً كبيراً، في عالم الدراسات فوق العقلية، إذ أنها تشير، ولأوّل مرة، إلى أن المخ البشري يصدر طاقة ما، يمكن قياسها وحسابها...

ومع أجهزة القياس المتوافرة، في زمن الكشف، صار من الممكن أن يرصد العلماء كل تغير، في انبعاث أشعة جاما من المخ، مع نشاطاته المختلفة....

ومع مرور الزمن، تطورت أجهزة القياس، وتطوّرت معها وسائل الفحص والتقييم....

فالمخ يبعث موجات جاما، في حالة الغضب، تختلف عما يبعثه في حالة الفرح، أو الخوف، أو حتى التفكير العميق، وهذا يعني أن قياس موجات جاما، المنبعثة من المخ، يمكنه أن يحدد مشاعر صاحب هذا المخ، حتى ولو لم يفصح عنها....

ولفترة طويلة، تم التعامل مع الأمر من هذا المنظور، حتى كان أحد المؤتمرات، في عام 1988م، عندما قال أحد الخطباء، دون أن يعني سوى التعبير البليغ: إن هذا أشبه بقراءة الأفكار....

والتقط أحد العلماء العبارة، وعاد إلى معمله، وأغلقه خلفه، وراح يدرس العبارة، ويفكر فيها طويلاً...
طويلاً جداً...





فلو أن موجات جاما تتغير بالفعل، مع تغير المشاعر والأحاسيس، فلماذا لا يتم رصدها؛ لقراءة أفكار الآخرين بالفعل؟

ومن هنا، ومع أجهزة القياس المحدودة، وضع ذلك العالم فرضية جديدة، تقول: إن عملية قراءة الأفكار، أو الاتصال العقلي الفائق (التليباثي)، ما هي إلا موهبة عند البعض، لرصد موجات جاما، التي تطلقها عقول الآخرين.....

ولكن فرضيته هذه لم تلقَ رواجاً كبيراً؛ نظراً لأن حالات الاتصال العقلي الفائق، كانت تحدث، في كثير من الأحيان، بين أناس تفصلهم مئات الكيلومترات والأميال...

إلا أنها كانت بداية لعصر جديد، من عصور الدراسات العقلية وفوق العقلية...

فلعدة سنوات تالية، راح فريق من العلماء يدرس موجات جاما، التي يبثها المخ في حالاته المختلفة، وطرق الاستفادة منها...
في ذلك الحين، كان التطور العسكري يبلغ مراحل كبيرة، وسرعة الطائرات المقاتلة تتزايد...
وتتزايد...
وتتزايد...

ومع تضاعف السرعة، التي بلغت سرعة الصوت، (340م/ثانية)، أصبحت أكبر مشكلة هى رفع سرعة استجابة الطيارين، بحيث يمكنهم رصد الهدف والتصويب عليه وإصابته، وهم ينطلقون بهذه السرعة الكبيرة..
وكانت المشكلة تكمن فيما يعرف باسم (المعادلة العصبية)....

وتلك المعادلة العصبية، هي الفترة التي يحتاجها المخ البشري الطبيعي، لإدراك ما يواجهه، واتخاذ رد الفعل المناسب للتعامل معه، وهي تختلف من شخص إلى آخر، ويمكن تنميتها بالتدريب والمران المستمر...

وإلى حد ما، ومن خلال تدريبات شاقة وعنيفة، تمكن الطيارون من ضبط سرعة استجاباتهم؛ لتتوافق مع سرعة طائراتهم....

ولكن الطائرات تطورت أكثر، وتضاعفت سرعتها، فأصبحت ضعف سرعة الصوت، ثم لم تلبث أن فاقت هذه السرعة، إلى حد لم يعد من الممكن أو المنطقي رفع سرعات الاستجابة إليه، مهما بذل الطيارون من جهد...
أو من عمر...

وعندئذ، كان لابد من التفكير في وسيلة جديدة، تتيح الرصد والتصويب والإصابة، في هذه السرعة الرهيبة...
وهنا برزت فكرة أشعة جاما، المنبعثة من المخ...





وطوال ما يقرب من عام كامل، وباعتمادات مالية ضخمة، وإمكانيات متاحة غير محدودة، تمكن العلماء من تحديد أطوال موجات جاما، التي تنبعث من المخ البشري، في حالات الرصد والتسديد والإصابة، وبدقة متناهية، جعلتهم قادرين على صنع أول جهاز توجيه، يختصر المعادلة العصبية إلى أقصى حد ممكن...
خوذة جاما....

خوذة توضع على الرأس، وتسجل انطباعات وردود أفعال الطيار، عندما يرصد هدفاً ما، لتنقل الفكرة، من مخه إلى أجهزة إطلاق النار مباشرة...

بمعنى أكثر وضوحاً، يرى الطيار الهدف، ويقرّر إصابته، ويصدر عقله موجات جاما، التي تتفق مع هذه الرغبة، قد تنقلها الخوذة إلى أجهزة الإطلاق مباشرة، دون المرور بالمسار الطبيعي، الذي كان ينقلها إلى اليد، فتستجيب بالضغط على زر الإطلاق...
ونجحت الفكرة نجاحاً ساحقاً....

سرعة الاستجابة العقلية، عبر خوذة ألفا، كانت تفوق سرعة الاستجابة الجسدية بخمس مرات على الأقل..

وهكذا تحوّل العقل، ولأوّل مرة عملياً، إلى سلاح حربي خطير...
خطير للغاية..

ودفع هذا العلماء إلى إجراء تجارب أكثر وأكثر، على خوذة جاما، باعتبار أن وسائل استغلالها مازالت كثيرة.. كثيرة للغاية...

وعلى الرغم من اعتبارها سلاحاً حربياً سرياً، فوجئ قادة القوات الجوية الأمريكية ذات يوم بإعلان كبير عن بيع خوذة جاما، في الصفحة الأولى، من أكبر صحفهم، وأوسعها انتشاراً، و...
وكانت كارثة

-------------​
فوق العقل (9)​




ذات صباح، في أواخر الثمانينيات، تصدَّر إعلان كبير الصفحة الأولى، لكبرى الصحف الأمريكية، حاملاً اسم شركة ألعاب كمبيوتر شهيرة، تبشر زبائنها بابتكار وسيلة توجيه جديدة لألعاب المستقبل..

ومع العبارات الأنيقة، كانت هناك صورة خوذة..
خوذة (جاما)...

لم تكن على نفس الهيئة، التي ابتكرها عليها علماء الجيش والقوات الجوية الأمريكية، إلا أنها كانت تعتمد على النظرية نفسها..

تحديد رد فعل اللاعب، عبر انبعاثات موجات (جاما) من مخه، ونقلها مباشرة إلى أجهزة التصويب..

ومع التطور الجديد، أكَّدت الشركة المنتجة، أن هذا يمنحها فرصة مضاعفة سرعة ألعابها، إلى حد يتجاوز قدرات البشر العاديين، ولكنه يمنح متعة لا حدود لها لمن يرتدي الخوذة الجديدة..

وفور ظهور الإعلان في الصحيفة، تم حجز أكثر من عشرة آلاف خوذة من الشركة المنتجة وموزعيها، خلال ساعة واحدة..

وفي الساعة التالية، كان رجال مخابرات الجيش الأمريكي يملئون مقر الشركة، ويحتلون مكاتبها، ويستوجبون رئيس مجلس إدارتها، حول كيفية حصوله على هذا السر الخطير..

ولكن إجابة رئيس مجلس الإدارة كانت أخطر بكثير..
فالرجل أكَّد، بالأوراق والوثائق والسجلات، أن علماء شركته، هم الذين ابتكروا الفكرة، وصنعوا الخوذة.





وأسقط في يد خبراء الجيش الأمريكي..
فمن أعظم سمات العلم، أنه ليس حكراً على أحد..
وأن الفكرة الواحدة، يمكن أن تقفز إلى ألف عقل وعقل..

ولأن الشركة سجلت اختراعها، وحصلت على حق إنتاجه وتوزيعه، لم يملك الجيش الأمريكي منعها، وإنما اضطر إلى توقيع عقد احتكار معها، يجعله المشتري الوحيد لكل ما كانت تتضمنه خطتها من إنتاج تلك الخوذة العجيبة..

ولأن الخوذة قد انتشرت، بين عشرة آلاف مستهلك، كان لابد من العمل على تطويرها بسرعة، بحيث يمحو الجيل الثاني منها كل امتياز يمكن أن يمنحه الجيل الأوَّل لمستخدميه..

ثم إن سلسلة العلم قد اتصلت، عبر قنوات أخرى عديدة...

ابتكار الكمبيوتر الشخصي مثلاً، وتطوراته السريعة المتلاحقة، والقدرة على تصغيره ودمجه، ساعدت كلها على تطوير وسائل قياس ورصد موجات (جاما)؛ للوصول بها إلى أقصى قدر ممكن من الدقة..

وهكذا، أصبح من الممكن رصد أدق التغيرات، في المشاعر البشرية، عبر رصد موجات (جاما)، التي تنبعث من المخ أثناءها..

وهنا، أصبح الخيال ممكناً..

العلماء يعملون الآن، على قدم وساق، لتحويل الجيل الرابع لخوذة (جاما)، في القرن الحادي والعشرين، إلى آلة لقراءة الأفكار بالفعل..
والمدهش أن هناك نموذجا أوَّليا بالفعل لهذا..

خوذة (جاما)، يرتديها شخص ما، لتبث كل تغيير، مهما بلغت ضآلته، من مخه إلى جهاز رصد مباشرة..
ولاسلكياً..

وبمعاونة فريق من الخبراء، يمكن رصد تلك التغيرات الموجية، عبر خطوط ومنحنيات، يمكن للمتخصِّص قراءتها، وتحديد معانيها..
باختصار، يمكنه قراءة أفكار مرتديها..

وهذا ليس قمة التطور، في هذا المضمار، إذ يعمل العلماء الآن على عملية مزدوجة، عبر استخدام خوذتي (جاما)، إحداهما للبث، والأخرى للاستقبال، بحيث ترسل إحداهما أفكار مرتديها إلى عقل الآخر، فيشعر بنفس المشاعر، وكأنه يقرأ أفكار صاحبه..

والأمر لن يقتصر على هذا، فالموجات التي تطلقها عقول أصحاب القدرات فوق العقلية، يجري الآن رصدها، وبرمجتها في خوذات (جاما)، من الجيل الخامس، بحيث يمكن أن يرتديها شخص عادي، فيمتلك القدرة على التخاطر (التليباثي)، أو تحريك الأشياء عن بُعد (سيكوكينيزيس)، أو غيرها..

وهكذا تقفز خوذات (جاما) بالبشر، من العقل، إلى ما فوق العقل.. بل وربما تغوص في أعمق أعماقهم أيضاً..

فمطورو الجيل الخامس، يؤكِّدون أنهم، في غضون أعوام قليلة، سيمكنهم بوساطتها اختراق عالم الأحلام..
ليس مجازياً، ولكن فعلياً..
و..
ولهذا رواية أخرى

----------​
فوق العقل(10)​




العلماء لم يدركوا أبداً من أين تنبع الأحلام..

ولكنهم سجلوا موجاتها..
سجلوا كل ما يبعثه العقل البشري من موجات (جاما)، قبل، وأثناء، وبعد الأحلام..

ولأن الإنسان يستيقظ في الصباح، وهو لا يذكر أكثر من خمسة في المائة مما مر بعقله من أحلام طيلة ليله، فقد ابتكر العلماء وسيلة دقيقة، تعمل على إيقاظ النائم، فور الانتهاء من أحد أحلامه، عبر رصد حركة جفنيه، وبهذا يتسنى له أن يذكر حلمه..
أو معظمه على الأقل..

وبهذه الوسيلة، تمكَّن العلماء من تحديد طبيعة الموجات، التي يبثها المخ، مع الأحلام السعيدة، والحزينة..
وحتى الكوابيس..

ومع تطوّر وسائل القياس، وأجهزة الكمبيوتر، أصبح من الممكن رصد وتسجيل كل هذا بدقة..
بل بمنتهى الدقة..

وعلى الجانب الآخر، كان فريق آخر من العلماء قد سجَّل وبرمج كل انبعاثات المخ، الخاصة بمشاعره المختلفة..

وهكذا، وبعد مؤتمر علمي لتبادل الأفكار والمعلومات، نشأت تلك الفكرة الجديدة..
لماذا لا يتم زرع الأحلام؟!...





كانت هناك محاولة سابقة، لزرع الأفكار في رأس شخص ما، باستخدام خوذة (جاما)، إلا أن تلك المحاولة باءت بالفشل؛ بسبب الإرادة البشرية، التي تصدَّت للأفكار الدخيلة..

هذا بالنسبة لشخص متيقظ..
ولكن ماذا عن النائم؟!..
هل يمكن برمجة مخه المسترخي، بحلم خاص جداً..
حلم سعيد، أو حزين..
حلم عن رحلة في الفضاء مثلاً..
أو عن مغامرة مثيرة..
أو قصة حب ساخنة..

من الناحية النظرية، بدا هذا ممكناً جداً، وقابلاً للحدوث..
بل وللتطوير أيضاً..

ولقد تمادى أحد رجال الأعمال، فافترض أن المستقبل سيكفل زرع كل أنواع الأحلام، في رأس النائم، ورأى في هذا مشروعاً استثمارياً ضخماً، فسارع بتسجيل الفكرة..

وهكذا، في عام 2005م، أصبح هناك بالفعل مشروع لزرع الأحلام..
ومشروع يعني استثمارات، وتمويل، ومزيد من التجارب؛ للتوصُّل إلى فكرة تتجاوز كل الأحلام..
والواقع أن التجارب الأولية قد حقَّقت نتائج ملحوظة..
صحيح أنها ليست النتائج المنشودة، الكفيلة بإنجاح مشروع كهذا، إلا أنها بداية جيدة..

والعلم دوماً يسعى خلف البداية..
خلف كسر الحاجز..

ولقد كسر العلماء بالفعل حاجز عالم الأحلام السري، الغامض، والخاص جداً جداً..
وبقي أن يفهموه، ويدرسوه، ويتفوقوا عليه، و...
ويزرعوه..

وبقدر ما يبدو عليه هذا من إبهار، فقد رآه العديد من العلماء نوعا من العبث، لا طائل من خلفه..

فبم يفيد زرع الأحلام، في رءوس النائمين؟!..
ماذا يستفيد العالم، من شخص يصحو من حلم مبهج؟!..

وهذا الفريق يحارب الفكرة في شدة، ويطالب بتطوير خوذة (جاما)؛ لاستخدامها فيما يفيد البشر كافة، وليس المرفهين وحدهم..

ولكن الفريق المعارض كان له رأي آخر..
فزرع الأحلام ليس وسيلة للرفاهية فحسب..
إنه أيضاً علاج..

علاج شاف، من العديد من الأمراض النفسية، وعلى رأسها حالات الخوف المرضي المبالغ، أو ما يطلق عليه العلم اسم (الفوبيا)، و..

ولهذا حديث آخر.

-------------------

فوق العقل (11)






علماء النفس يؤكِّدون أنه، حتى أشجع وأقوى الرجال، لا يمكنه أن يدّعي أنه لا يعاني من خوف ما، من شيء ما.... 

ولو فعلها شخص واحد، فهو كاذب حتمًا، وهم يتحدونه أن يجتاز بقوله هذا اختبار جهاز كشف الكذب بنجاح!!..
هذا لأن ما من مخلوق حي بلا مخاوف..

ففي أعمق أعماق كل منا، هناك حتمًا خوف ما، من شيء ما، يحتل مساحة ما، من عقولنا، أو قلوبنا، أو أي مكان آخر من أجسادنا..

خوف سجلته عقولنا الباطنة، في لحظة ما، ربما لا تبتعد كثيراً عن لحظة مولدنا، واختزنته، وأخفته في بقعة مظلمة، لا تضاء إلا بعامل مساعد، أو فعل شرطي منعكس، وعندئذ فقط تسترجع العقول الخفية ذلك الموقف القديم، وتستعيده، وتطلقه في العقل الواعي، و…
ونخاف...
بل نرتعب ...
وبشدة...

ومخاوف البشر لا حصر لها؛ إذ أنها ترتبط بأي شيء، وكل شيء، ويمكن في بعض الأحيان أن تكمن في لحظات أو أشياء لا يمكن أن تثير ذرة واحدة من الخوف، في نفس أي مخلوق طبيعي، كملعقة فضية مثلاً، أو نوع بعينه من السجائر، أو دقات الساعة، أو أي أمر آخر..

وهذا هو العامل المساعد، الذي يضيء تلك البقعة المظلمة في أعمق أعماقنا، ليفجِّر خوفنا، ورعبنا، وفزعنا، وهلعنا، وكل تلك المشاعر، الذي تطلق عليه القواميس الطبية والعلمية اسم (الفوبيا)..

و(فوبيا) هو مصطلح لاتيني، يعني الخوف من شيء ما، ويمكن ربطه بكل أنواع المخاوف المعتادة، وغير المعتادة أيضاً، وعندما يحدث هذا، فنحن نشير إلى نوع خاص من الخوف..
النوع المرضي.. جداً





فالخوف من الأماكن المظلمة أو المغلقة، هو أمر طبيعي، عند الكثير من الناس، ولكنه عند البعض الآخر يتحوَّل إلى (فوبيا)، أو خوف مرضي، عندما يواجه هؤلاء البعض الموقف بارتعاشات عنيفة، وعرق غزير، وأعراض قد تبلغ حد التخشُّب، أو الغيبوبة التامة، أو حتى الموت، في حالات نادرة ومحدودة..

ولو حاولت أن تستنكر هذا، فكل ما أطلبه منك هو أن تتخيّل نفسك في مكان ما، لا تألفه جيِّداً، ثم انقطعت الأضواء كلها فجأة، ووجدت نفسك في قلب الظلام..

ظلام دامس رهيب، يحيط بك من كل جانب، ويرسم في خيالك عشرات الصور، والأوهام، والمخاوف، ويرهف حواسك حتى لتبدو أية حركة بسيطة أشبه بزحف ثعبان سام، أو انقضاضة خفاش قاتل، أو فحيح عفريت من الجن، أو… أو..

كل هذا سيصنعه عقلك في قلب الظلام، الذي سيجعلك ترتجف، وترتجف، وربما إلى درجة الرعب..
لا تقل لي بعدها إنك لا تعاني من الفوبيا...

ولأن الفوبيا شائعة، بين البشر جميعاً بلا استثناء، كما يؤكد علماء وأطباء النفس، كان من الضروري والطبيعي أن يسعى الكل للبحث عن علاج شاف منها...
أو عن نظرية علاج..

وتؤكِّد كل النظريات الجديدة، في العلم الحديث، أن إصابة المرء بأي مرض في الوجود يحتاج إلى عاملين أساسيين، وهما عامل الوراثة، وعامل البيئة..

وبمعنى أدق، لابد وأن تحوي الضفيرة الجينية للمرء العامل الوراثي الخاص بالمرض، وأن تحيط به ظروف بيئية، مناسبة لظهور المرض وصعوده إلى الجسم..

ولقد أكَّدت الأبحاث صحة هذه النظريات، وحتمية تشارك العاملين معاً، بحيث لا يكفي أحدهما وحده لظهور المرض، أياً كانت نوعيته، عضوية أو حتى نفسية..

النظريات والأبحاث الجديدة إذن تؤكِّد أنه حتى (الفوبيا) بأنواعها تحتاج إلى عامل وراثي، في جينات الجسم، وإلى ظروف بيئية مناسبة، تضغط على هذا العامل الوراثي، وتظهره، ليصاب الإنسان بحالة من حالات (الفوبيا)، أياً كان نوعها..

ولتوضيح الأمر أكثر، دعونا نفترض وجود طفلين، تعرَّضا لواقعة واحدة، ولتكن لدغة النحل مثلاً، في عامهما الأوَّل، الأوَّل يحمل الجينات المناسبة، والآخر لا يحملها..

كلاهما سيصاب عندئذ بالألم، والذعر، والفزع، وسيبكي كثيراً وطويلاً، ثم تمضي الواقعة، مع بعض التورّمات والكريمات المرطبة، ومضادات الحساسية المفرطة، وينتهي الأمر بأحدهما، وهو الذي يحمل الجينات بالإصابة بحالة (فوبيا) النحل طيلة عمره، في حين ينسى الآخر الأمر تماماً، وربما تزداد مخاوفه المستقبلية من النحل، إلا أنها لن تتحوَّل أبداً إلى خوف مرضي، أو هلع مفرط..

التوصُّل إلى هذا قلب كل موازين العلاج، التي كان يستخدمها الأطباء والمعالجون النفسيون قديماً، للتعامل مع أنواع (الفوبيا) الجينية..

وهذا لا ينطبق على (الفوبيا) البسيطة أو المكتسبة، والتي مازالت أساليب مواجهتها وعلاجها متشابهة، مع ما كان يحدث قديماً..

فالخطوة الأولى دوماً، هي معرفة تاريخ (الفوبيا)، ومتى ظهرت أو نشأت، وهل تتطوَّر إلى الأسوأ أم إلى الأفضل، مع مرور الزمن..

وبعدها لابد من الغوص في أعماق المريض، للوصول إلى منشأ المشكلة..
وهذه مجرد بداية

--------------------


فوق العقل (12)





هناك عدة وسائل للقيام بالغوص النفسي الخاص جداً، في أعماق المريض؛ لبلوغ قاع حالات (الفوبيا)، إذ أن هذا يمكن أن يتم عن طريق التحدُّث المنظم والهادئ مع المريض، على فترات منتظمة، متباعدة أو متقاربة، وفقاً لنوع وشدة الحالة، حتى يصل المعالج إلى النقطة، التي تفجَّرت عندها (الفوبيا)، وإيضاحها للمريض، على نحو مباشر وهادئ أيضاً..

وفي معظم الحالات المكتسبة، يمكن أن ينهي هذا المشكلة، إذ ما أن يزيل المعالج الحاجز بين العقل الواعي والباطن، حتى تتضح الصورة للمريض، وتبدأ في اتخاذ حجمها الحقيقي، بحيث تتحوَّل من عقدة كبيرة إلى مشكلة محدودة، يسهل التعامل معها ومواجهتها، ببعض العقاقير الطبية، أو الجلسات النفسية المكثفة...

وفي حالات أخرى، يعجز المريض نفسه عن تحديد بداية المشكلة، على الرغم من المحاولات والمحاورات، لذا يصبح من الضروري الانتقال إلى مرحلة أكثر حرفية..
إلى التنويم المغنطيسي..

والتنويم المغناطيسي ليس نوعاً من الدجل أو الشعوذة، بل هو أمر علمي تماماً، ويرتبط بالعديد من العوامل، أهمها الشخص نفسه؛ فوفقاً للدراسات، ليس كل إنسان قابلا للخضوع للتنويم المغناطيسي، فهناك عقول مقاومة بشدة لهذا الأمر، ولا يمكن تنويمها أبداً..

لابد إذن أن يوافق المريض على الخضوع للتنويم المغناطيسي، وأن يستسلم لمعالجه تماماً، رغبة منه في كشف طبيعة مرضه، والقضاء عليه تماماً..

والميزة الرئيسية للتنويم المغناطيسي هي أنه يشحذ كل حواس الإنسان وذاكرته، ويساعده على استرجاع تفاصيل دقيقة، من أعمق أعماق عقله الباطن، على نحو يعجز عن فعله على نحو إرادي، مهما بذل من جهد..

ولكن هذا يحتم أن يكون المعالج نفسه شديد البراعة، في تعامله مع المنوِّم مغناطيسياً، فمنذ سنوات قليلة، كشف أحد العلماء أن المعالج قد يقود المريض، الخاضع للتنويم المغناطيسي، إلى أمور لم تحدث في عالم الواقع، ولكنه هو أوحى له بحدوثها، دون أن يدري..
إذن فالأمر يحتاج إلى دقة شديدة..

دقة تترك المريض حراً، وتسمح بتداعي أفكاره وذكرياته في انسيابية هادئة، حتى يتوصَّل المعالج إلى قلب المشكلة، ويفجِّر الحقائق كلها في وضوح، دون أن يزرع أية أوهام في عقل مريضه..

وهناك حالات عديدة من (الفوبيا)، تم علاجها تماماً، عن طريق التنويم المغناطيسي، إما بتوضيح المشكلة وعلاجها، أو بدفع المريض إلى محوها تماماً من عقله..

والأسلوب الأوَّل هو الأكثر دقة وضماناً بالتأكيد، إذ أن محو المشكلة من العقل أمر مستحيل، كما يؤكِّد بعض العلماء، مما يعني أنها قد تعود إلى البروز بغتة، ودون سابق إنذار، بعد فترة تطول أو تقصر، ولكن عودتها ستعيد (الفوبيا) مرة أخرى..
وربما على نحو أكثر عنفاً..

وكل هذا، كما سبق أن قلنا، يرتبط بحالات (الفوبيا) المكتسبة وحدها دون سواها..

أما حالات (الفوبيا) الجينية، فعلاجها يستلزم ما يعرف باسم العلاج الجيني، وهذا النوع من العلاج لم يتطوَّر إلى الحد الكافي بعد، إلا أن الحالات القليلة، التي عولجت به، أعطت نتائج مدهشة، في حالات مرض السكر، والهيموفيليا، ونقص المناعة الوراثي وغيرها..

والمجال ليس مفتوحاً هنا للحديث بالتفصيل، عن العلاج الجيني، ولكنه وسيلة لإحلال ضفيرة جينية محل أخرى، في مناطق الإحلال والتجديد، مثل نخاع العظام، بحيث تنمو، وتتضاعف، وتخلِّص الجسم من تأثيرات جينية بعينها، بعد فترة محدودة من الوقت..


ونجاح العلاج الجيني في الأمراض العضوية، لا يعني نجاحه في الأمراض النفسية أيضاً، أو أنه ليست هناك أية تجارب واضحة في هذا الشأن، على الأقل حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور، ولكنه وسيلة مستقبلية، تنبأ لها العلماء والأطباء بالنجاح الفائق، وبقدرتها على تغيير وجه العالم طبياً ونفسياً، مع مطلع العقد الثاني من القرن الحالي.. 
والأمر الذي يستحق الانتباه، في هذا الشأن، هو أن معظم حالات (الفوبيا)، التي خضعت للعلاج المكثف، وأقر الأطباء بنجاحها، وبأنها قد عولجت تماماً، لم يمكن الجزم بأن علاجها سيستمر إلى الأبد..

ففي وجود العامل الوراثي، قد تتوارى (الفوبيا)، أو تنكمش، وتهادن العقل الواعي لبعض الوقت، بعد كشف الصدمة البيئية، التي سببت ظهورها، ولكنها تظل دوماً متأهبة للظهور ثانية، مع أية صدمة بيئية جديدة..

ففي اثنتين وثلاثين في المائة من الحالات، ارتدت (الفوبيا) مرة أخرى، بعد ثلاث إلى خمس سنوات من الشفاء، بسبب واقعة واحدة، وقد تقل كثيراً عن الواقعة الأصلية، التي كانت السبب في ظهورها، في مرحلة الإصابة الأولى..

وإذا ما عادت (الفوبيا)، فإن علاجها يستلزم عندئذ وقتاً أطول، وجهداً أكبر، تماماً مثلما يحدث في لعبة (اليويو)، التي يدفعها الأطفال إلى أسفل، ثم يجذبونها إلى أعلى، فتدور حول خيطها لترتفع، ثم تعاود الانخفاض، وهكذا..

ولو أنك تابعت (اليويو)، لوجدت أنه يلتهم في المرة الأولى مساحة كبيرة في الخيط، في سرعة مدهشة، ثم يلتهم مساحة أقل، في سرعة أقل، في دورته الثانية، وكذلك في الثالثة، وما بعدها..

ومن هنا، أطلق العلماء على عملية عودة (الفوبيا)، وعلاجها لأكثر من مرة، اسم (مبدأ اليويو)..

ومؤخراً، لجأ العلماء إلى خوذة جاما، التي يبثون من خلالها موجات خاصة، تتعادل مع موجات خوفه، وتخمدها...
وهذا يعطي نتائج مدهشة...
ولكنها مؤقتة للأسف...
ربما لأن المخ سرعان ما يستعيد موجاته الأولى، ويعود إلى مخاوفه الدفينة...

وهذا لا يعنى أن (الفوبيا) غير قابلة للشفاء، ولكن يعني حتمية الحرص الشديد في التعامل مع مريضها بعد العلاج، بحيث يبتعد تماماً عن كل المؤثرات، التي يمكن أن تصيبه بصدمة بيئية أخرى..

وقبل أن نختم حديثنا، لابد وأن نشير هنا إلى أن أحد الأسباب القوية، التي تمنع علاج مرض (الفوبيا)، هو نوع من (الفوبيا) أيضاً..
(فوبيا) الأطباء..

فالمرضى هنا لا يخشون في الدنيا كلها قدر الأطباء، والمستشفيات، وحجرات العلاج، والعناية المركَّزة، و…
وسيطول الحديث إلى ما لا نهاية؛ لأننا نتحدَّث عن حالة يمكن أن نضعها في ألف صورة وصورة..

حالة (فوبيا).[/​​]​


----------



## قلم حر (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*

بحث مميز جدا .
يثبت للأهميه .
شكرا جيم ......ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## sparrow (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*

فعلا بحث  جميل وايضا ممتع بما فيه من تفاصيل  علميه ونفسيه
مثيرة
ومجهود كبير مشكور عليه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## jim_halim (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*



ما وراء العقل 13 
د. نبيل فاروق

قارئ المستقبل

لم يسع المدير العام لمؤسسة ( راند ) إلا أن يرفع حاجبيه في دهشة ، لم تلبث أن تحولت إلى ذهول شديد ، وهو يتوغل فى قراءة ذلك التقرير ، الذي قدمه إليه احد مستشاريه ، حول فكرة جديدة 
للاستفادة مما اسماه مستشاره ب ( أدب الكوارث).
لم يكن مرجع ذهول المدير العام هو استخدام مستشاره لهذه التسمية العجيبة ، ولا حتى ذلك الأسلوب الجاف ، الذي استخدمه في تقريره ، وإنما إلى وقائع التقرير نفسه ..
ويا لها من وقائع !! ..
وقبل أن تعلم فحوى هذا التقرير ، ينبغي أن تعرف أولا ماهية مؤسسة ( راند ) هذه ..
إن تلك المؤسسة ، ذات الاسم المقتضب القصير ، إنما هي واحدة من ارفع مؤسسات الأبحاث العلمية والعسكرية ، في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، وغالبا ما تعهد إليها الحكومة الأمريكية ببعض الأبحاث والدراسات الشديدة السرية والخطورة ، مما فرض على المؤسسة نمطا خاصا ، وجدية يستحيل الحيد عنها ، والتزام بالحقائق العلمية والعملية والتاريخية ، التزاما لا يمكن أن يتطرق إليه الشك ..
هذه هي مؤسسة ( راند)
ولكن ماذا عن التقرير ؟! ..
والواقع أن ذلك التقرير لم يكن يحوى أسرارا علمية ، أو عسكرية ..
كان يحوى فقط عدة صفحات من رواية قديمة ..
وتقريرا بحريا واحدا ..
أما الرواية ، فهي واحدة من روايات الكاتب الأمريكي المبدع ( مورجان روبرتس ) ، وتحمل اسم 
( فيوتيليتى.( 
وراوية ( فيوتيليتى ) هذه تتحدث عن سفينة عملاقة ، ابتكرها خيال ( مورجان ) ، فى عام 1898م وتصور أن وزن السفينة العملاقة ، التي لم يكن لمثلها وجود في عصره ، يبلغ سبعين ألف طن ، وان طولها يصل إلى مائتين وأربعين مترا ، ولها محرك مزود بثلاث مراوح قوية ..
وكان هذا التصور ، في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر ، يكفى لرفع أسم ( مورجان روبرتس ) إلى مصاف أعظم كتاب الخيال ، حيث لم يكن من السهل على العقول ، في تلك الآونة ، تصور وجود مثل هذه السفن العملاقة ، التي صارت اليوم مجرد سفن عادية ، قد تعجز عن بلوغ مرتبة البواخر الهائلة ، ذات النسق المتطور ..
وفى روايته ، منح ( مورجان ) سفينته العملاقة اسم ( تيتان ) ، وجعلها تحمل ثلاثة ألف مسافر ، وتنطلق في أولى رحلاتها ، في احتفال هائل ، لشق المحيط ، في أوائل شهر أبريل ..
ولأن قصته كانت تتحدث عن كارثة ، فقد جعل ( مورجان ) سفينته العملاقة تتعرض لضباب شديد في رحلتها الأولى ، ثم ترتطم بجبل جليدي ، و ...
وتغرق ..
وعندما طرحت رواية ( مورجان ) فى الأسواق ، استقبلتها الجماهير في مزيج من الدهشة والإعجاب ، فقد بهرتهم فكرة وجود سفينة عملاقة بهذا الحجم ، وأثارهم أن يفشل جبل عائم مثلها في هزيمة كتلة جليدية واحدة ..
ولكن الرواية لم تستمر طويلا ..
لقد فازت بالانتشار الكافي ، لفترة محدودة ، ثم لم تلبث أن تراجعت في سباق النشر ، وأفسحت الطريق لروايات أكثر أثارة ، طوال أربعة عشر عاما ..
وهنا يأتي دور التقرير البحري ..
إن التقرير يتحدث عن سفينة عملاقة أخرى ، ولكنها هذه المرة سفينة حقيقية ، احتلت صورها وأخبارها صفحات الصحف الأولى طويلا ، منذ انتهى بناؤها ، وحتى نهاية قصتها ..
ومن العجيب أن هذه السفينة العملاقة الحقيقية ، التي بدأت أولى رحلاتها في المحيط ، في عام 1912م ، أي بعد أربعة عشر عاما من نشر رواية ( مورجان ) ، كانت تزن أيضا ما يقرب من السبعين ألف طن ..
بالتحديد كان وزنها ستة وستين ألف طن ..
والعجيب أيضا أن طولها كان يبلغ مائتين وثمانية وأربعين مترا ..
وكان محركها يتكون أيضا من ثلاث مراوح قوية ..
ومن العجيب أن أحدا لم ينتبه إلى التشابه الشديد بين هذه السفينة ، وبين سفينة رواية ( مورجان ) . بل أن السفينة الحقيقية قد حملت أسم ( تيتانيك ) ، مضيفة حرف الكاف فقط ، إلى أسم سفينة 
( مورجان ..(
وربما كان تراجع رواية ( فيوتيليتى ) ، وانحسار الأضواء عنها ، سببا في عدم الالتفات إلى التشابه الشديد بينها وبين قصة ( تيتانيك) ..
أو هو القدر ..
المهم أن ( تيتانيك ) أيضا قد انطلقت في أولى رحلاتها في احتفال كبير ، في أوائل أبريل ، وعلى متنها ثلاثة ألف مسافر ..
أهي صدفة حقا ؟ ..
لا تتخذ قرارك الآن ، بل دعنا نتابع ذلك التشابه المدهش بين السفينتين أولا ..
لقد انطلقت ( تيتانيك ) فى رحلتها ، والثقة تملأ قلوب ركابها وقباطنتها وبحارتها ، في أنه من المستحيل أن تغرق سفينة عظيمة عملاقة كهذه ..
وهذا ما أعلنته الشركة المالكة ل ( تيتانيك..(
ولكن الضباب أحاط ب ) تيتانيك) ..
تماما مثلما حدث لسفينة ( مورجان) 
وعلى الرغم من هذا غادر القبطان كابينة القيادة ، وتناول طعام العشاء في صالة الركاب ، وهو يوزع ابتسامته وثقته على الجميع ، وترك القيادة لضابطه الأول .
وفجأة ظهر جبل الجليد الضخم ..
وأصيب طاقم السفينة بالذعر ، عندما برز ذلك العملاق الجليدي أمام عيونهم بغتة ..
ثم حدث الارتطام ..
وتماما مثلما حدث في رواية ( مورجان ) ، بدأت ) تيتانيك ) تغرق ..
وكان هذا في العاشر من أبريل ، عام 1912 م ..
وعندما بدأت محاولات النجاة في ( تيتانيك ) الغارقة ، كان الجميع يتصرفون كما لو أنهم يتبعون نفس الوصف ، الذى تضمنته رواية ( مورجان .(.
حتى النهاية ، جاءت متطابقة على نحو مذهل ..
وهذا ما تضمنه تقرير مستشار المدير العام لمؤسسة ( راند )
ولقد ظل المدير صامتا مبهوتا ، مدهوشا ، بعد انتهائه من قراءة التقرير ثم لم يلبث أن هب من مقعده ، وأندفع الى حجرة مستشاره ، وأقتحمها فى عنف ، وهو يهتف فى وجهه :
- أأنت واثق بكل حرف ورد فى هذا التقرير ؟
لم يكن بحاجة إلى إلقاء مثل هذا السؤال ، فقد كان يعلم أن سمة التعامل في المؤسسة هي الصدق وتحرى الدقة الشديدة ، وعلى الرغم من هذا ، فقد انتفض جسده في حماس ، عندما أجابه مستشاره بالإيجاب ..
لقد قراء معجزة حقيقية في هذا التقرير ..
وعلى الفور ، أصدر المدير أوامره بشراء كل الروايات ، التي تحوى أخبار كوارث وهمية ، أبتدعتها عقول الأدباء ، ودراستها دراسات جادة مستفيضة ، للبحث عن أي تشابه بينها وبين اى أمر حقيقي ، يدور الآن أو مستقبلا ..
وفى مكتبه ، عاد المدير يقرأ التقرير مرة وثانية ، ويلقى على نفسه عشرات الأسئلة الحائرة ، التي تحتاج إلى أجوبة ..
كيف استطاع عقل ( مورجان بيتس ) وصف حادثة مستقبلية بهذه الدقة ؟ ..
كيف أمكنه التنبؤ بكل ما حدث ؟ ..
هل هذه قدرة خاصة ، يمتلكها ( مورجان ) وحده ؟ ..
وهل يستطيع الإنسان العادي امتلاك مثل هذه المقدرة ؟ ..
ولم يحصل المدير على أجوبة شافية حتى الآن ..
لقد استطاع ( مورجان ) قراءة المستقبل ، وهو يكتب روايته ..
أو أن الوحي الساقط عليه - حينئذ - كان زائر من المستقبل ..
أو انه هناك تفسير آخر ..
لا أحد يدرى ..
لقد أتى ( مورجان ) أمرا يفوق الطبيعة ، وأعلن عن وجود موهبة جديدة بين الأدباء ..
موهبة تكمن في جزء غامض من أجسامهم ..
وفيما وراء العقل ..


​


----------



## jim_halim (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*



ما وراء العقل 14 :​
( صدر حكم الاعدام ) د. نبيل فاروق 

تناقل الناس ذلك الخبر العجيب ، بكلمات لاهثة ، وحروف يمتزج فيها الذهول بالشك وعدم التصديق ، فى الثالث والعشرين من فبراير ، عام 1885م ..
خبر فشل اعدام البستانى النحيل الشاحب (جون لى) ، المتهم بقتل مخدومته العانس العجوز ، الآنسة (ايما آن كيزى) ..
وفى البداية لم يبد البعض اهتماما بالخبر ، وتصوروا انه مجرد عفو صدر عن محكوم عليه بالاعدام ، فى لحظاته الاخيرة ، ولكن ما ان استمعوا الى التفاصيل ، حتى هوت فكوكهم السفلى فى دهشة ، واتسعت عيونهم فى ذهول ..
ذلك لانها لم تكن قصة عادية ، بل كانت اشبه بمعجزة ..
معجزة من وراء العقل ..
فما هى هذه القصة اذن ؟ ..
كانت البداية منذ ثلاث سنوات ، عندما وافقت الانسة (ايما) على ان يعمل (جون) كبستانى ، فى منزلها فى (دوفن) ، الى جوار ادانة لعدة اعمال اخرى صغيرة ، مقابل اربعة شلنات اسبوعيا فحسب ..
وكانت النسة (ايما) شديدة القسوة على كل من يعملون لديها ، تكلفهم اعمالا شاقة ، لساعات طوال ، ثم تمنحهم ما يسد رمقهم فحسب من الطعام ، وتنقدهم ابخس الأجور ..
وكان ل (جون) نصيب الأسد ، من هذه المعاملة القاسية ، فقد دأبت الآنسة (ايما) على خصم بعض راتبه ، لأتفه الأسباب ، ثم لم تلبث أن أعلنته أنها ستخفض راتبه بمقدار شلن واحدا اسبوعيا ..
وبعد اسبوعين عثروا غلى الآنسة (ايما) مذبوحة بسكين البستانى ، فى حجرة الكرار ، فأسرعوا يلقون القبض على (جون لى) ، الذى كان ينام ملء جفنيه ، فى حجرة الخزين المجاورة ..
وفى الرابع من يناير ، عام 1885م ، تمت محكمة (جون) ، واعتبرت المحكمة أن تخفيض راتبه ليس دافعا مناسبا لقتل الآنسة (ايما) ، وادانته ، واصدرت حكمها باعدامه شنقا ..
والعجيب أن (جون) لم يطرف له جفن طوال المحاكمة ..
لقد بدا شديد الهدوء والثقة ، مما اثار القاضى ، فسأله عن سر هدوئه .
وهنا اجاب (جون) :
- اننى اعلم أننى برئ يا سيدى ، وانهم لن ينجحوا فى شنقى ابدا .
وفى الليلة السابقة لأعدامه ، نام (جون) ملء جفنيه ، وانما لا يشغله امرا واحدا ، فى حياته كلها ..
وفى الثالث والعشرين من فبراير ، اقتاد الجنود (جون) الى المشنقة ، مع نسمات الصباح الباكر ، وهو يبتسم فى ارتياح ، وكأنهم يقودونه الى نزهة لطيفة ..
ووقف (جون) على منصة المشنقة هادئا ..
كان المفروض ان يشير مدير السجن بيده ، فيجذب منفذ الحكم رتاجا خاصا ، تنفتح اثر جذبه كوة خاصة ، تحت قدمى (جون) ، فيسقط فيها ، ويجذب الحبل عنقه فى عنف ، و .. ويموت ..
وفى صباح يوم التنفيذ ، اختبر مسئولو السجن الرتاج والكوة خمس مرات ، وكانت استجابتهما مثالية ..
وفى تمام الثامنة ، وضع الجلاد انشوطة المشنقة حول عنق (جون) ، الذى حافظ غلى ابتسامته فى هدوء عجيب ، ورفع مدير السجن يده ، ثم خفضها بحركة حادة ، ايذانا بتنفيذ الحكم ..
وجذب الجلاد الرتاج ..
وسمع الجميع صوت الرتاج يعمل فى كفاءة ..
ولكن الكوة لم تنفتح ..
حاول الجلاد مرة اخرى ..
واخرى ..
واخرى ..
وفى كل مرة لم تنفتح الكوة ..
وهنا ابعدوا (جون) عن منصة الأعدام ، واجروا تجربة للرتاج ، فانفتح فى سلاسة ، وانفتحت الكوة فى هدوء ..
وأعادوا (جون) الى المنصة ..
واحاطوا عنقه بالأنشوطة ..
ثم جذبوا الرتاج ..
ومرة اخرى لم تنفتح الكوة ..
وهكذا لثلاث مرات ..
عندما يكون (جون) فوق المنصة لا تنفتح الكوة ..
وعندما يبتعد عنها تستجيب فى سلاسة ..
وفحص مسئولو السجن المنصة والرتاج فى عناية فائقة ، وتأكدوا مع دهشتهم أنهما سليمان تماما ..
وهنا قال (جون) فى هدوء عجيب ، من خلف غطاء الرأس ، الذى يخفى وجه كل محكوم عليه بالأعدام :
- لن يمكنكم اعدامى ابدا ، فا الله (سبحانه وتعالى) يعلم أننى برئ .
وهنا بكى القس ، المشرف على الأعدام ، وهتف :
- لا تحاولوا اعدام هذا الفتى .. انه برئ ..
وأعيد (جون الى زنزانته ، ولم يتم اعدامه ..
وتناقل الجميع قصته ، كما يتناقلون الأساطير ..
من وراء العقل


----------



## jim_halim (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*



ما وراء العقل 15 :​
و أختفي الطفل .. في قلب السحاب ..​

" إنها اعجب وأغرب واقعة اختفاء طفل ، في التاريخ كله .. " 

هذه العبارة ليست – في الواقع – مجرد رأي شخص ..ولا افتتاحية للموضوع فحسب 
إنها – وبالتحديد – نفس الكلمات ، التي استخدمها ( جيمس مايلز ) ، مأمور بلدة ( بريكون ) ، بعد تحقيق طويل ، استغرق الليل بطوله ، واستمع فيه ( جيمس ) إلى عشرات الشهود ، وراجع بنفسه كل شبر في المنطقة ، التي اختفى فيها الطفل ( أوليفر توماس ) فجأة ، في منتصف تلك الليلة .. ليلة ( الكريسماس ) ، من عام 1909 م ، ووضع عشرات الأسئلة ، و الاستنتاجات ، وفحص كل منها بمنتهى الدقة و الاهتمام ، وأمام جمع من أبناء البلدة ، قبل أن يضرب كفا بكف ، ويهز رأسه مشدوها ، ويلفى تلك العبارة ..
ولقد كان على حق في عبارته ، إلي حد كبير ..
لقد بدأت تلك الليلة عادية هادئة ، وانهمرت الثلوج في بدايتها ، كما يحدث عادة في ليلة
( الكريسماس ) ، وتفاءل الحاضرون كثيرا بهبوط الثلج ، وتبادلوا التهنئة ، متمنين عاما جديدا وسعيدا ، ورخاء في العيش ، ووفرة في المزروعات ، ثم اتجه كل منهم إلى منزله ، ليقضى الليل مع أسرته وضيوفه ، كما جرت عاداتهم ..
وفي منزل المزارع ( أوين توماس) ، راح الجميع يرقصون ويضحكون ، ويتبادلون التهاني وعبارات المجاملة ، مع عدد من الأصدقاء ، في احتفال محدود ، وانهمك البعض في الغناء ، في حين أخذ البعض الآخر يشوى ويقلب ثمار ( أبي فروة ) ، فوق الموقد البدائي ، وهتف ( أوين توماس ) ، في مرح وسعادة :
_ أين ( أوليفر ) ؟
برز أبنه الأصغر ، صائحا 
_ هأنذا . 
حمله والده في سعادة ، وطبع علي جبينه قبلة حانية ، وقال :
_ انتبهوا أيها السادة .. نحن الليلة لا نحتفل بـ ( الكريسماس ) فحسب .
سأله أحد ضيوفه في مرح :
_ بم نحتفل أيضا ؟
أشار ( أوين ) إلى ( أوليفر ) ، وقال في فخر :
_ بعيد ميلاد ( أوليفر ) أيضا ، فالليلة يبلغ عامه الحادي عشر .
تصاعدت الهتافات المرحة ، وتصايح الجميع ، ثم التفوا حول ( أوليفر ) ، الذي أفتر ثغره الجميل الصغير عن ابتسامة واسعة سعيدة ، وراح يطلق ضحكاته الطفولية الجميلة ، والكل يمازحونه ، ويداعبونه ، ويهنؤ نه بعيد مولده ، وقبلته أمه في سعادة ، وصافحه أشقاؤه ، وأخذوا يدللونه في حنان ومرح ، وهتف أحد الحاضرين :
_ هيا يا ( أوليفر ) .. أنشد لنا نشيد ( الكريسماس ) .
تنحنح ( أوليفر ) الصغير ، وأنطلق ينشد بصوت عذب جميل ، وهو يلوح بيده ، ويتقمص شخصية مطرب معروف ، في تلك الآونة ، فتصاعدت الصيحات و الضحكات ، حتى أنتهي ( أوليفر ) ، وعاد يبتسم في سعادة ، والقبلات تنهال عليه كالمطر ..
وفي الخارج ، هدأ إلى حد كبير ، فقد توقف انهمار الثلوج ، وتغطت الأرض ببساط ابيض ناعم رقيق وهدأت الرياح أو توقفت ، وغاب القمر والنجوم خلف غيوم كثيفة ، وبدت الطبيعة كلها هادئة ساكنة ..
باختصار ، كانت واحدة من أروع ليالي الشتاء ..
حتى الحادية عشر مساء ..
ففي تلك الساعة بالتحديد ، قال أحد الضيوف لمضيفه :
_ نريد بعض الماء يا مستر ( توماس ) أسرع ( توماس ) نحو دلو الماء ، وهو يهتف كأي مضيف كريم :
_ على الرحب والسعة .
ولكنه لم يكد يبلغ الدلو ، حتى شعر ببعض الحرج ، عندما وجده خاليا من الماء ، ولكنه لم يلبث أن أشار إلى ( أوليفر ) من بعيد ، وهو يقول : 
_ ( أوليفر ) .. لحظة من فضلك .
أسرع إليه ( أوليفر ) ، يسأله في اهتمام : 
_ ماذا هناك يا أبي ؟
داعب والده شعره الناعم ، ومنحه ابتسامة كبيرة ، وهو يقول في رقة :
_ لقد فرغ الدلو .. هل يمكنك حمله إلي البئر ، في الساحة الخلفية ، وملؤه بالماء ؟
تهللت أسارير ( أوليفر ) ، الذي يشعر بالسعادة عادة ، عندما يسند إليه والده أي عمل كان ، باعتبار أن هذا اعتراف صريح بنضجه ، وهتف في حماس :
_ بالطبع .. انه أمر بسيط للغاية .
وبكل هذا الحماس ، حمل ( أوليفر ) الدلو ، وغادر المنزل أمام عيون الجميع ، وأغلق الباب خلفه في هدوء ، فهتف أحد الضيوف : 
_ إلي أين يذهب ( أوليفر ) ؟
أجابه ( أوين ) بابتسامة مضايفة :
_ سيحضر بعض الماء ، ويعود على الفور .
ولكن ( أوين ) كان مخطئا ..
لقد مرت عشر ثوان فحسب ، منذ أغلق ( أوليفر ) الباب خلفه ، ثم انطلقت صرخته ترج المكان ، وهو يصرخ من الخارج :
_ النجدة .. أنهم يختطفونني .. النجدة .
كانت تلك الصرخة أشبه بقنبلة ، انفجرت وسط الحفل ، فقد ارتجف الجميع في عنف ، وصرخت أم ( أوليفر ) :
_ ابني .. ( أوليفر ) .
أما ( أوين توماس ) ، فقد وثب كالملدوغ ، واختطف بندقيته ، واندفع إلى الخارج ، وخلفه كل أسرته وضيوفه ..
وفي الخارج توقف الجميع في ذهول ..
لقد كان المكان خاليا ، ولا أثر فيه لـ ( أوليفر ) ..
ولكن فجأة ، أتت صرخة ( أوليفر ) مرة أخرى :
_ أبي .. أنقذني يا أبي .. أنهم يختطفونني .
وفي هذه المرة ، انتفضت الأجساد والقلوب معا ..
لم تكن الصرخة تأتي من مكان ما ، وسط المزرعة ، أو حتى خارجها .. كانت تأتى من أعلي ..
من السماء ..
وفي ذهول وارتياع ، رفع الجميع عيونهم إلي السماء .
مع صرخة ( أوليفر ) التالية :
_ النجدة .. أنقذوني .
وصرخ ( أوين ) :
_ أين أنت يا ( أوليفر )؟! .. أين أنت يا ولدي ؟!
لم يكن يرى –ككل الحاضرين – سوى الظلام والغيوم ، وصوت ( أوليفر ) وصراخه يبتعد ويبتعد إلي أعلي ، كما لو أن أحدا ، أو شيئا يجذبه إلي السماء ..
وصرخ ( أوين ) مع زوجته ، بكل الهلع والرعب والارتياع في أعماقهما : 
( أوليفر ) ..
ولكن صوت ( أوليفر ) وصراخه توقفا تماما ..
وساد هدوء عجيب ..
هدوء لم يستغرق أكثر من لحظات معدودة ، تطلع الجميع خلالها إلي السماء في ذهول ، قبل أن ينتفض ( أوين ) في عنف ، ويصرخ :
- لا يا ( أوليفر ) .. لا .
وانطلق يعدو ببندقيته إلي الساحة الخلفية ، وهو يصرخ باسم ابنه ، ودار حول المنزل مرات ومرات ، وخلفه زوجته و أبناؤه ..
ولكن ما من أثر ..
أدنى أثر ..
الأثر الوحيد الموجود ، أثار حيرة الجميع وذعرهم أكثر و أكثر ..
انه أثار قدمي ( أوليفر ) ، فوق بساط الثلوج ..
كانت هذه الآثار تمتد لثلاثة أمتار ونصف ، ثم تتوقف ..
هكذا فجأة ، دون أن تنحرف يمينا أو يسارا ..
لقد بلغ ( أوليفر ) هذه النقطة ، ثم أقتنصه شئ ما ..
شئ مجهول ، أتي من السماء ، ثم عاد إليها بالطفل ..
ولم يجرؤ مخلوق واحد على استنتاج أي أمر كان ..
فقط أبلغوا الشرطة ..
ولم تمض نصف الساعة ، حتى كان المأمور ( جيمس مايلز ) يقف في الساحة نفسها ، ويحدق في آثار قدمي الطفل في دهشة بالغة ، قبل أن يعلن انه لا يصدق حرفا واحدا ، من قصة ارتفاع الطفل هذه ، و أنه سيجد حتما دليلا آخر ..
وفي البداية ، استنتج ( جيمس ) أن الصبي بلغ البئر بالفعل ، وسقط داخله ، وهو يحاول ملء الدلو بالماء ..
وبناء علي هذا الاستنتاج هبط بعض المتطوعين إلي البئر ، وغاصوا في مياهه ، وفحصوا قاعه وجدرانه ، علي الرغم من البرودة الشديدة ، ثم صعدوا يهزون رءوسهم في أسف وحيرة ، ويعلنون أنهم لم يعثروا على أدني أثر للطفل ..
ثم برزت نقطة أخرى ..
لقد عثر البعض الآخر على الدلو ..
عثروا عليه على سطح المنزل ! ..
وبرز سؤال آخر ، أمام ( جيمس مايلز ) ..
كيف وصل الدلو إلي السطح ؟ ..
ولكن مرة أخرى ، رفض ( جيمس ) فكرة الصعود إلي السماء ، وشكل فريقا للبحث ، وقرر تمشيط المنطقة المحيطة بالمزرعة ..
ولكن النتائج جاءت سلبية ..
وجن جنون ( جيمس ) ، وراح يستجوب الجميع مرات و مرات ، ويبحث عن الحلول واحدا بعد الآخر ..
ولكن ( أوين ) وزوجته انهارا تماما ..
لقد فقدا أصغر أبنائهما ، دون أن يدركا حتى ما أصابه .. وعند الفجر ، لم يعد أمام ( جيمس مايلز ) بد من الاعتراف ..
لقد أختفي ( أوليفر ) بوسيلة ما .
وفي قلب السحاب ..
وعندئذ نطق ( جيمس ) عبارته الآسفة . وأعلن انتهاء التحقيق ..
تحقيق أغرب اختفاء لطفل في التاريخ ..
ولكن ( جيمس ) لم يستطع أبدا نسيان هذا الحدث ..
لقد ظل ، حتى نهاية عمره ، يبحث عن تفسير لهذا ، في غياهب العقل ، أو …
أو فيما وراء العقل


----------



## jim_halim (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*


ما وراء العقل 16

خلف أسوار العقل​
فى إحدى ليالى نوفمبر ، فى عام 1966 م ، جلس السوفيتى (نيكولاييف) ، داخل حجرة من الرصاص ، لا يوجد بها سواه ، وأمامه ورقة صغيرة ، خط عليها أحد العلماء - من وحى اللحظة - كلمات غير مترابطة ، ورسماً لا معنى له ، راح (نيكولاييف) يحدق فيهما لحظات ، دون أن تسجل أجهزة هيئة العلماء، التى عكفت على مراقبته ، فى (موسكو) شيئاً ، فى حين كان زميله (كاتشسكى) يجلس فى ظروف مماثلة فى (ليننجراد) ، على بُعد ألف كيلو متر من (موسكو)، وقد راح يخط الكلمات نفسها ، والرسم ذاته على ورقة بيضاء ، ناولها لأحد العلماء المجاورين له ، وهو يقول :



- لست أدرى ما يقصده بذلك ، ولكن هذا ما أرسله .



وأُصيب العلماء بالذهول ، فى (موسكو) و (ليننجراد) ، فى نفس اللحظة ، فلقد استقبل (كاتشسكى) رسالة عقلية من (نيكولاييف) ، بمنتهى الدقة ، كما لو أن عقله جهاز استقبال لاسلكى فائق التطور ..



ولكن كيف حدث هذا ؟ ..

بل كيف يمكن أن يحدث ؟ ..



لقد أعلن تلك القصة السالفة الذكر العالم السوفيتى (فلاديمير فيدلمان) ، وهو واحد من أشهر علماء ما فوق الطبيعيات ، فى مؤتمر لبحث الظواهر الخارقة للمألوف ، عام 1968 م ولم يحاول وضع تفسير علمى للظاهرة ، وإنما أطلق عليها اسم التخاطر العقلى ، أو (التليباثى) ..

والعجيب أن المصطلح لم يكن جديداً بالنسبة لزمرة علماء الظواهر فوق الطبيعية، الذين حضروا ذلك المؤتمر ، بل كان مصطلحاً قديماً ، لظاهرة مازالت تثير جدلاً علمياً ، حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور ..

فمع مطلع عام 1862 م ، وبينما انشغل نصف سكان العالم فى الاحتفال بأعياد رأس السنة الميلادية ، أغلق عالم نصف معروف ، يدعى (ف . مايرز) (F.Myrs) معمله على نفسه ، وانهمك فى سلسلة من التجارب والدراسات المعقدة ، استغرقت تسعة أشهر من عمره ، قبل أن يخرج إلى العالم بذلك المصطلح الجديد (التليباثى) (Telepathy) ، دون أن يتصور أن مصطلحه هذا سيثير أكبر وأطول جدل علمى فى التاريخ ، وأنه وبعد مرور أكثر من قرن كامل على إطلاقه هذا المصطلح ، لم ينجح شخص واحد ، أو جهة علمية - صغرت أو عظمت - فى إثبات أو نفى هذه الظاهرة..

وكلمة (تليباثى) ، كما تقول القواميس المتخصصة ، تعنى (التخاطر عن بعد)، أو انتقـال الأفكار ، من شخص إلى آخر - أو آخرين - دون استخدام وسيلة مادية ..

أو هى ببساطة ظاهرة (قراءة الأفكار) ، كما يطلق عليها العامة ..

وعلى الرغم من كل ما أثارته ظاهرة (التخاطر عن بعد) ، من جدل ، وما أطلقته من خيال العلماء والأدباء ، إلا أن التجارب الجادة حولها لم تبدأ إلا فى عام 1921 م ، عندما قام ثلاثة من علماء جامعة (جروننجن) بسلسلة طويلة من التجارب والمشاهدات ، انتهت بإصدار تقرير كبير ، اقتنع به عدد من العلماء، ورفضته الغالبية العظمى منهم ..

ومن العجيب أن تلك الظاهرة تذهب بالعلماء دائماً إلى طرفى نقيض ، فإما أن يؤيدها البعض فى حماس ، أو يرفضها البعض الآخر فى عناد وإصرار ، ولعل من أعظم مؤيديها العالم البريطانى (جوزيف سينل) ، الذى قضى القسم الأعظم من حياته ، فى محاولة إثبات وجود الظاهرة ، وهو يقول عنها : "إنها تشبه عملية الاتصالات اللاسلكية المعروفة ، فالعقل البشرى يموج بالإشارات الكهربية، التى تنتقل دوماً بين المخ والأعصاب ، وتربطه بأعضاء الجسم ، وعندما تبلغ هذه الإشارات حداً مناسباً ، يمكنها أن تنتقل دون الحاجة إلى الأسلاك (الأعصاب)، فتسافر من عقل إلى عقل" .. 

أما أشهر العلماء فى هذا المجال ، وهو (ج.ب.راين) فيقول : "الأمر عبارة عن نوع من الشفافية الروحانية ، التى تتيح للروح الالتقاء بالأرواح الأخرى ، واستنطاقها عما يدور فى أجساد وعقول أصحابها" ، ولكن هذا الرأى يبدو فلسفياً، أكثر مما يبدو علمياً أو منهجياً ، ولهذا السبب رفضه كل العلماء تقريباً ، على الرغم من أن (راين) هو صاحب أول تجارب مدروسة لفحص الظاهرة ، فلقد ابتكر عام 1934 فى جامعة (ديوك) أسلوباً جديداً ، يعرف باسم (اختبار أوراق اللعب) ، وفيه يحاول الشخص ، المفترض اكتسابه للقدرة على التخاطر العقلى ، استنتاج ترتيب خمس أوراق لعب مختلفة ، يتم ترتيبها عشوائياً ..

وقد يبدو هذا الاختبار هيناً ، ولكنه ليس كذلك فى الواقع ، فاحتمال استنتاج موضع ورقة واحدة ، أو تخمينه ، هو واحد إلى خمسة ( ) أما احتمال استنتاج موضع الأوراق الخمسة هو واحد إلى ثلاثة آلاف ومائة وخمس وعشرين ( ) ، وهذا يجعل التخمين مستحيلاً بالطبع ..

ولعل من أكثر ما يؤيد وجود هذه الظاهرة ، رجل يحفظ كل دارسى الظواهر فوق النفسية اسمه عن ظهر قلب ، وهو الهولندى (بيتر هيركوس) ، الذى ولد عام 1911 م ، وظل يحيا كشاب عادى ، حتى انقلبت حياته رأسه على عقب فجأة فى عام 1941 م .

فى ذلك العام كان (بيتر) يعاون والده فى طلاء بناء من أربعة طوابق ، عندما زلت قدمه ، وسقط من الطابق الرابع، وتم نقله إلى المستشفى فى سرعة ، فى العاشر من يوليو 1941 م ، حيث تم إسعافه ، وقدر له أن ينجو ، وأن يغادر المستشفى فى الخامس من أغسطس ، من العام نفسه ..



ولكن شتان ما بين الدخول والخروج ..



لقد كشف (بيتر) ، وهو يرقد على فراشه فى المستشفى أنه قد اكتسب خاصية عجيبة وهى أنه ما إن يمس شيئاً .. أى شئ .. حتى تندفع إلى رأسه كل المشاهد والأصوات والأحداث ، التى عايشها هذا الشئ .. جماداً كان أو حيواناً أو نباتاً ..



وكاد المسكين يُصاب بالجنوب فى البداية ..

بل لقد تصور أنه قد أُصيب به بالفعل ..

ثم اتضحت له حقيقة موهبته الجديدة شيئاً فشيئاً ..



والعجيب فى ظاهرة (هيركوس) أنه ، ولأول مرة فى التاريخ اعترفت إدارة (اسكوتلانديارد) بموهبة شخص يحوز صفة فوق طبيعية ، بل استدعت (بيتر هيركوس) إلى (إنجلترا) عام 1951 م ، حيث عاون مفتشيها على حل غموض اختفاء الماسة الشهيرة (سكون) ، وبعدها استعانت به عدة هيئات بوليسية أوربية، وحقق فى كل مرة انتصاراً مبهراً ..

وعلى الرغم من هذا لم يحظ (بيتر) باعتراف أو تأييد الأوساط العلمية ، ولم يحاول عالم واحد ، ممن أنكروا موهبته ، اختبار وجود هذه الموهبة ، بأية وسيلة، حتى أن الصحفية (نورما - لى - براوننج) التى كانت من أشد المؤيدين لـ (بيتر)، قد علقت على هذا بقولها : "لقد خسروا فرصة مثالية لفحص ظاهرة غامضة" وهى على حق ، فربما أدى فحص (بيتر هيركوس) إلى إماطة اللثام عن تلك الظاهرة ..



ولكن يبدو أن البعض يخشى إماطة هذا اللثام ..

وهذا أيضاً صحيح ..



إن الرافضين لوجود هذه الظاهرة يقولون : إنه لو صح وجودها ، فسيعنى هذا أن الأسوار التى تحيط بالعقل قد تهاوت ، وأنه لم يعد هناك مكان آمن لحفظ أية أسرار ، مهما بلغت خطورتها ، فالقاعدة الأولى ، فى عالم المخابرات مثلاً ، تحظر الاحتفاظ بمعلومات مكتوبة ، وتصر على ضرورة حفظها عن ظهر قلب ، بافتراض أن العقل البشرى هو الحصن الحصين ، الذى يستحيل اختراقه ، أو نسيانه داخل درج مغلق ، أو فوق مائدة القمار ، وعلى الرغم من ذلك ، فمن يمتلك القدرة على قراءة الأفكار سيعبر أسوار العقل فى يسر وسهولة ودون أن يقاتل العمالقة مثل (جيمس بوند) ، أو يحتال ويتخابث مثل (أرسين لوبين) ..

بل قد يتمادى أصحاب هذه المقدرة الفذة ، فيفتتحون مكاتب خاصة ، على غـرار مكاتب البوليس الخاص ، يعلقون على أبوابها لافتة تقول : "هنا أسرار للبيع" ..

قد تبدو الصورة خيالية أو هزلية ، فى نظر القارئ ، ولكنه ليست كذلك فى نظر العديد من العلماء ، وأجهزة مخابرات الشرق والغرب ، بل إنهم يولونها اهتماماً بالغاً ، وينكبون على دراستها فى سرية ودقة ..

ولعل القارئ يتصور الآن أننا لو استبعدنا الفريق الرافض من العلماء ، فسيتبقى أمامنا المؤيدون للظاهرة فحسب .




ولكن هذا غير صحيح ..



الواقع أنه ما من عالم - فى الكرة الأرضية كلها - يمكنه أن يجزم أو ينفى وجود هذه الظاهرة ، بصفة قاطعة ، فبعد استبعاد الرافضين لوجودها سينقسم الباقـون إلى قـسم أعظم ، يقف على الحياد ، غير مؤيد أو معارض ، أو هو ينتظر ما سيتوصل إليه الآخرون ، وقسم صغير ، يميل إلى الإيمان بوجود الظاهرة، ولكنه يلقى سؤالاً أكثر أهمية ، وهو يقلب بين يديه نموذجاً صغيراً للمخ البشرى ..




من أين تنبع هذه الظاهرة ؟ ..



فعلى الرغم من التقدم الطبى والتكنولوجى والتقنى ، الذى توصل إليه العالم ، فى هذه السنوات الأخيرة من القرن العشرين ، إلا أن أجزاء كبيرة من المخ البشرى ما زالت غامضة تماماً ، وما زال ذلك العضو الرخوى البيضاوى ، الذى يبلغ وزنه التقريبى فى الرجل حوالى رطلين وعشرة أوقيات (أى ما يساوى من وزن الجسم تقريباً) يثير حيرة أعلم العلماء ..

والمخ يتكون من نصفين ، أيمن وأيسر ، يشتركان لصنع الفص الأمامى والفص الخلفى ، ثم يحوز كل منهما فصاً جدارياً ، وآخر صدغياً ، فى حين يلتقيان من الخلف عند المخيخ ، والجسم الصنوبرى الصغير ..

ولقد درس العلماء كل خلية من خلايا هذا المخ ، وعرفوا وظيفة كل جزء فيه، فيما عدا منطقتين ، توقّف أمامهما الجميع فى حيرة ، وهما الجسم الصنوبرى والفص الأمامى ، فتوصلوا إلى جزء ضئيل من وظائف الأول ، وعجزوا تماماً عن فهم وظيفة الثانى (مع الإيمان التام بأن الله - سبحانه وتعالى - لم يخلق شيئاً عبثاً)..

وأثار التحدى حماس العلماء ، وجمعوا مئات من حيوانات التجارب المسكينة، وراحوا يمزقون فصوصها ، ويغرسون فيها الأسلاك والأعمدة ، دون أن يسفر هذا عن نتائج واضحة ، بل إن مراجع الطب الشرعى تحدثت عن حالة ، انغرز فيها نصل خنجر لعشرة سنتيمترات ، فى الفص الأمامى لمخ آدمى ، دون أن يؤثر ذلك فى وظائف المصاب الحيوية ، أو حتى غير الحيوية .. 
وتضاعفت حيرة العلماء ..


وبقى السؤال ..

هل الفص الأمامى هو محطة الإرسال والاستقبال التخاطرى ؟ ..

ولم يأت الجواب بعد 
..


ولن يأتى ؛ لأن إثبات ظاهرة فوق نفسية ، مثل التخاطر العقلى ، كان وسيظل عسيراً ؛ لأن العلماء سيعجزون دوماً عن إمساكها بأيديهم ، وتقليبها ، ووضعها تحت المجهر وتصويرها ، وتكبيرها ، و … و … وإلى أن يأتى ذلك اليوم (المستحيل) ، سنظل نردد قول أحد كبار العلماء ، المؤمنين بوجود الظاهرة : 

"ينبغى أن يتوقف العلم عن محاولاته الدائبة ، لإثبات وجود هذه الظواهر ، ويحصر جهوده فى بحث كيفية الإفادة منها ، حتى لا نكون كمن يقضى عمره كله فى محاولة إثبات كونه حياً ، ثم تنقضى حياته ، دون أن يصنع فيها شيئاً واحداً.." وإلى أن تحظى ظاهرة (التليباثى) بالاعتراف ، دعونا نتخذ الحذر ، فقد يكون حولنا بعض من يمتلكون تلك القدرة ، ويسعون للتسلل خلف أفكارنا ..


وخلف أسوار العقل


----------



## jim_halim (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*


ما وراء العقل 17 

حيث يبدأ العدم​ "اختفى السرب التاسع عشر ، بقيادة الملازم (تشارلز تايلور) ، دون سابق إنذار، ولم يتم العثور على جناح طائرة واحدة منه .." .

كانت هذه هى الإشارة ، التى تلقاها قائد القوات الجوية الأمريكية ، من قاعدة (فورت لاديرديل) فى (فلوريدا) ، فى الثانية بقليل ، والتى كانت بمثابة قنبلة ذرية ثالثة ، يفوق تأثيرها فى نظر القيادة الأمريكية ، والعالم فيما بعد ، تأثير قنبلتى (هيروشيما) و (ناجازاكى) ..

لقد كانت إشارة البدء لواحد من أعقد وأعظم ألغاز العصر ، وكل العصور السابقة ..

لغز مثلث (برمودا) ..

ففى ذلك اليوم : 5 من ديسمبر 1945 ، انطلق سرب من الطائرات البحرية بقيادة (تشارلز تايلور) فى رحلة تدريبية ، وكل طائرة مجهزة بالقنابل ، ومملؤة بوقود يكفى طيرانها لآلاف الكيلو مترات ، وكانت الرياح شمالية شرقية معتدلة ، ودرجة الحرارة ملائمة ، وكل الأحوال الجوية والمناخية مثالية للطيران ..

وفى الثانية تماماً بدأت الرحلة التدريبية ، وراح (تشارلز) يرسل ملاحظاته لاسلكياً ، وطائرات سربه تتدرب على الانقضاض والقصف ، كما يحدث فى كل مرة وبدا كل شئ عادياً مألوفاً ..

وفجأة .. فى تمام الثالثة والربع ، تلقى برج المراقبة رسالة مضطربة من (تشارلز تايلور) يقول فيها : 

- هناك شئ عجيب يحدث .. لم نعد على ما يرام .. لا يمكننا حتى أن نرى الأرض ..

وعندما سأله مراقبو الطيران عما يعنيه بهذا ، أجاب فى توتر : 

- لست أدرى .. المحيط لا يبدو كما اعتدنا أن نراه .. وكل شئ تعطل .. البوصلة والدفة .. كل شئ .

وبعدها انقطع الاتصال بسرب الرحلة التاسعة عشرة تماماً ..

وتفجرت حالة ذعر عامة ، فى كل أفرع الجيش وقياداته ، فلقد انتهت الحرب العالمية الثانية منذ شهور قليلة ، وبـدأ الجميع استرخاءهم ، وبدا المستقبل مشرقاً ، ثم جاء هذا الاختفاء الغامض ليقلب كل شئ رأساً على عقب ..

وأصدر قائد القوات الجوية أوامره بضرورة البحث عن هذا السرب المفقود ، واستعادته بأى ثمن ..

وانطلقت السفينة الحربية (مارتن ماريز) لإنقاذ السرب المفقود ، ولكن ..

(مارتن ماريز) اختفت بدورها ..

تلاشت ، كما لو أن البحر قد انشق وبلعها ..

بل لم يبد هذا الاحتمال حتى منطقياً ؛ فلم تسفر عمليات البحث عن العثور على أدنى أثر لطاقمها ، أو حطام وركام أو حتى بقعة زيت ..

لقد تبخرت السفينة ، كما تبخر قبلها سرب (تشارلز تايلور) ..

ذهبوا جميعاً إلى العدم ، فى قلب مثلث الشيطان ..

وبدأت أسطورة مثلث (برمودا) 

ومثلث (برمودا) هذا هو مثلث وهمى يقع فى غرب الأطلنطى ، ويمتد من (برمودا) شمالاً إلى (فلوريدا) جنوباً ، ويتجه شرقاً عبر جزر (البهاما) وغرباً حتى خط طول 540 ، ثم يعود إلى (برمودا) ..

والواقع أن حوادث الاختفاء فى مثلث (برمودا) لم تبدأ بحادثة سرب (تشارلز تايلور) ، وإنما هى حوادث قديمة ، يرجع تاريخ بعضها إلى القرون الوسطى ، ولكن قلة السجلات فى هذا العصر ، وقلة عدد الرحلات البحرية أعطتا انطباعاً بأن لغز (برمودا) لم يبدأ إلا فى عصرنا هذا ، فى حين أشار (كريستوفر كولمبس) إلى واقعة اختفاء لواحدة من سفنه هناك ..

وبعد واقعة (تشارلز تايلور) ، وسربه ، بدأت حوادث اختفاء أكثر إثارة ، أشهرها اختفاء سفينة الشحن (مارين سيلفركوين) التى يبلغ طولها 141 متراً ، والباخرة (سايكلوت) ، التى اختفت بكل ركابها ، البالغ عددهم 309 راكب ، وحمولتها البالغة تسعة عشر ألف طن ..

وفى عام 1948 م كانت طائرة جديدة من طراز (ستارتايجر) تعبر منطقة المثلث الغامض ، وعلى متنها طاقهما المكون من ستة أفراد ، وخمس وعشرين راكباً وكان كل شئ يسير على ما يرام ..

ثم اختفت (ستارتايجر) بغتة ..

وكانت هذه الحالة أكثر مدعاة للدهشة ؛ فلم ترسل (ستار تايجر) إشارة استغاثة واحدة ، بل كانت آخر رسالة واردة منها ، قبيل اختفائها بدقائق ، تؤكد أن الطقس جيد وكل شئ يسير على ما يرام ..

وتوالت حوادث اختفاء الطائرات والسفن فى مثلث (برمودا) ..

وبـدأت عمليات البحث العلمى ، والسعى لإيجـاد تفسير عملى منطقى لما يحدث ..

وخرجت عشرات النظريات ..

عالم بريطانى حاول تفسير هذا بقوة التيارات البحرية فى منطقة مثلث (برمودا) وقال إن هذه التيارات يمكن أن تصنع دوامة هائلة ، ذات قوة امتصاص رهيبة ، تبتلع كل ما يقترب منها من السفن ، وكل ما يطير فوقها من طائرات ..

ولكن أحداً لم يهتم بهذه النظرية ؛ إذ أنها لم تعط تفسيراً مناسباً لحوادث الاختفاء المباغتة ، ولا حتى للظواهر المصاحبة لها ، كما أن أحداً لم يسجل وجود تخلخل هوائى ، يشير إلى وجود هذه الدوامة المزعومة ..

ثم جاء الأمريكى (ولبرت ب . سميث) ، وقال إنه توجد مناطق تتلاشى فيها الجاذبية على كوكب الأرض ، مما يؤدى إلى اضطراب البوصلة ، وأجهزة الطيران، ولكن هذا أيضاً لم يفسر الأمر على نحو جيد ، مما جعل أحد العلماء يشير إلى نبوءة قديمة للعالم النفسانى ، والمتنبئ الشهير (إدجار كايس) ، الذى توفى عام 1944 م ، قبيل كشف واختراع أشعة الليزر .

ففى عام 1937 ، أشار (كايس) فى أثناء سقوطه فى غيبوبة عميقة ، إلى أن سكان قارة (أطلنطس) القديمة استخدموا الكريستال والياقوت لتوليد واستخراج الطاقة، وأن جزءً كبيراً من هذه الطاقة قد غرق مع قارتهم ، وأنه سيبقى فى الجزء الغربى من المحيط الأطلنطى ، ليفسد البوصلة ، وكل المعدات الحديثة فوق نقطة غرقه ..

ولم يكن أى مخلوق يعلم حتى هذا التاريخ أنه من الممكن توليد طاقة الليزر من الكريستال أو الياقوت ، أو عبرهما..

وهنا برز احتمال آخر ..

احتمال أن تكون (أطلنطس) هى السر ..

ولاقى هذا الاحتمال قبولاً من ذوى الخيال ، فى حين استنكره كل العلماء ، وكل دارسى غموض مثلث (برمودا) ..

ثم تفجرت أكبر قنبلة فى الموضوع ..

ففى حديث تليفزيونى عام 1974 قال أحد مراقبى المطار ، ممن عاصروا حادثة (تشارلز تايلور) أن القوات الجوية قد أخفت عبارة أرسلها (تايلور) نفسه، قبل اختفاء سربه تماماً ..

"لا تتبعونا .. يبدو أنهم من الفضاء الخارجى" ..

وكان هذا يقلب كل الأمور بالفعل ، ويضع احتمالاً جديداً لم يناقشه أحد من قبل..

احتمال أن تكون هذه الاختفاءات عمليات اختطاف من قبل مخلوقات من كوكب آخر ..

ومرة أخرى وجدت هذه الفكرة مؤيديها ومعارضيها ، ولكن أحداً من مسئولى القوات الجوية لم ينكر أو يستنكر هذه العبارة التى نسبت إلى (تشارلز تايلور) ، مما أيد موقف من يميلون إلى نظرية الاختطاف من الفضاء الخارجى ..

ولكن ماذا عن الذين نجوا من مثلث الرعب ؟ ..

ماذا رأوا ؟ ..

بم شعروا ؟ ..

ماذا قالوا ..

القبطان (هنرى) ملاح قديم فى الخامسة والخمسين من عمره ، قوى الجسد، ممشوق القوام ، يمتلك شركة للإنقاذ البحرى ، ويروى أنه كان يجر بسفينته يوماً باخرة كبيرة ، عندما أطاحت به فجأة سحابة كثيفة للغاية من الضباب ، وخيل له ولبحارته أن الأفق قد اختفى ، وأن السماء قد اختلطت بالماء ، بحيث لم تعد هناك اتجاهات ، وفقدت البوصلة وعيها ، وراحت تدور باتجاه عقارب الساعة فى جنون، وكانت المولدات كلها تعمل بأكثر طاقتها ، ولكنها لم تكن تعطى أية كهرباء، واختفت الباخرة التى يجرونها تماماً وإن بدا الحبل المربوط إليها مشدوداً عن آخره، وهناك مادة كالحليب تحيط بكل شئ ..

ثم اختفى كل هذا بغتة ، وبدا الأفق أخضر اللون لحظات ، وبعدها عاد كل شئ إلى طبيعته ..

ما الذى يعنيه هذا إذن ؟ ..

إن حادثة القبطان (هنرى) مجرد مثال ، وإن اتفقت أقواله مع أقوال وأوصاف العديدين ممن نجوا من هذا الرعب ، وممن شاء لهم القدر ألا يتحولوا إلى رقم آخر ، فى سجل المفقودين ، والضائعين فى هذا العدم ..

وما زال مثلث (برمودا) يحمل كل الغموض ..

حيث تختفى الطائرات ، والسفن ..

حيث يتلاشى البشر ..

وحيث يبدأ العدم ..


​


----------



## jim_halim (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*


(( ما وراء العقل 18 ))​ من  وراء النجوم

هل هناك مخلوقات عاقلة على كواكب أخرى ؟! ..

من المؤكد أنها ليست أول مرة ، تلقى فيها على نفسك هذا السؤال ، بعد كل رواية تقرؤها من روايات الخيال العلمى، وكل خبر تطالعه حول الأطباق الطائرة وظواهرها العجيبة ..

ومن المؤكد أيضاً أنك لم تجد قط جواباً علمياً شافياً لسؤالك ..

إنك تقرأ كثيراً عن مخلوقات العوالم الأخرى ، وترسم فى ذهنك عشرات الصور والتخيلات لهيئتهم ، وللاختلافات بينهم وبين البشر ، وتشاهد بعض الأفلام الخيالية العلمية ، التى ترسم لهم بعض الصور المخيفة ، أو التركيبات العجيبة ، مثل (إى . تى) ، أو تضع على رءوسهم هوائيات مضحكة ، أو تمنحهم بشرة خضراء وزرقاء وبنفسجية ..

ولكنك أبداً لا تقتنع ..

الصورة لا تريح خيالك ، أو تملأ فراغ ذهنك قط ..

ثم إن الفكرة نفسها ما زالت تحمل فى أعماقها بذرة شك ..

بل هى حديقة كاملة من الشك ، تنبت فيها زهرة واحدة من اليقين ..

واليقين هنا لا يأتى من رؤيتك لمخلوقات من كواكب أخرى ..

ولا من القصص التى تقرؤها عنهم ..

إنه يأتى من ثقتك بالله (سبحانه وتعالى) ، الذى خلق المئات من أشكال الحياة، على كوكب الأرض ، وعلى اليابسة ، وفى أعماق البحار ، وحتى فى قلب البراكين، وأنه (عز وجل) قادر على خلق الملايين والملايين من أشكال الحياة الأخرى ، فى غياهب الفضاء ، وفيما وراء النجوم ..

ولكنك - على الرغم من كل هذا - لا تملك دليلاً علمياً واحداً ، على وجود مخلوقات فى كواكب أخرى ..

بل إن العلم كله ، بما توصل إليه من تكنولوجيا الرصد ومراقبة النجوم ، وبما يحمله من نظريات ، حول منشأ الأرض والكواكب ، ومولد المجموعات الشمسية والنجوم ، لا يملك بعد دليلاً مادياً واحداً ، على وجود أية كواكب ، فى أية منظومة شمسية أخرى ..

هذا ما تؤكده كل الكتب والمراجع العلمية ، ويجزم به كل المهتمين والمشتغلين بالفلك ، وكل علماء الفضاء والنجوم..

فيما عدا البروفيسير (جان بيير بوتى) …

وقبل أن نتطرق إلى ما قاله ذلك العالم الجليل ، دعونا نتعرفه أولاً ..

والبروفيسير (جان بيير) هذا يعمل أستاذاً ومدير أبحاث ، فى المركز القومى للأبحاث العلمية فى (فرنسا) ، وهو فيزيائى شهير ، وأخصائى فى علم الكون والفلك وميكانيكا السوائل ، ورجل عُرف بالجدية والاتزان ، وبالاهتمام الشديد بكل الظواهر العلمية والميتافيزيقية ، وبحسن التحليل والاستنباط ، استناداً إلى مبادئ العلم والمنطق وقوانين الفزياء المثبتة علمياً ..

باختصار ، إنه رجل فوق مستوى الشبهات ، من الناحية العلمية ..

وهذا الرجل هو أكثر من يؤمن - على وجه الأرض - بوجود مخلوقات فى الكواكب الأخرى ..

ليس هذا فحسب ولكنه يؤمن أيضاً بأن هذه المخلوقات تعيش هنا بيننا ..

على كوكبنا (الأرض) ..

وقبل أن تتسرع بالرفض ، أو باستنكار القول ، أو نفى الفكرة تعال نستعرض معاً ما كتبه البروفيسير (جان بيير) ، حول هذا الأمر ..

لقد وجه (جان بيير) صدمة للعالم كله ، وللأوساط العلمية بالذات ، عندما أعلن أنه على اتصال بمخلوقات من كوكب آخر ، منذ ما يقرب من نصف القرن، وأنهم يرسلون إليه رسائلهم بانتظام ، وهذه الرسائل ليست مجرد حديث أو شرح لوجودهم، وإنما تحوى فى بعض الأحيان معادلات فيزيائية مدهشة ، وحلول علمية مذهلة لمشكلات حار فيها أعظم علماء العالم طويلاً .. 

ليس هذا فحسب ، وإنما يؤكد البروفيسير (جان بيير) أيضاً أنه ليس الوحيد فى هذا العالم الذى يتلقى رسائل مخلوقات الكواكب الأخرى هؤلاء ، ولكنه واحد من مجموعة كبيرة من العلماء والمفكرين الذين تصلهم هذه الرسائل ، والذين ينبهرون فى المعتاد بكل ما جاء فيها من معلومات وأخبار وحلول ..

وقبل أن يفيق من صدمته راح (جان بيير) يقص ما يعرفه عن زوار الفضاء هؤلاء من واقع رسائلهم التى تعامل معها لربع قرن من الزمان ..

فهؤلاء الزوار ينتمون إلى كوكب يحمل اسم (يومو) (UMMO) ، يبعد عنا بخمس سنوات ضوئية تقريباً (*) ، وجاذبيته تزيد قليلاً عن جاذبية كوكب (الأرض) حتى أن سكانه يشعرون على سطح (الأرض) بأنهم أخف وزناً بمقدار 20 % وكتلة الكوكب تزيد مرة ونصف على كتلة (الأرض) وطول يومه 32 ساعة ، بدلاً من 24 ساعة ، وتمر به فصول أربعة تماماً مثل الفصول المناخية عندنا ، ولكن ليس له أية أقمار ، لذا فليله حالك الظلمة ، ثم إنه لم يمر بمرحلة انشقاق القارات، ولهذا فليس فيه سوى قارة واحدة ، وجنس واحد من الشُقر الطوال القامة ، يتحدثون لغة واحدة ، مما خفض احتمالات نشوب الحروب إلى الحد الأدنى ، وساعد على سرعة التقدم العلمى ، والتطور التكنولوجى ..

وهذا لا يعنى أن كوكب (يومو) هو جنة الله (سبحانه وتعالى) فى الكون ، أو أنه كتلة من الخير الصافى ، فتاريخه يشير إلى أنه ذات يوم ، كانت تحكمه إمرأة مستبدة وضعت نفسها فى مصاف الآلهة ، وحكمت القارة الوحيدة هناك بالحديد والنار ، بوساطة جهاز شركة قوى ، ولكن إحدى خادماتها نسفتها ذات يوم ، فاشتعلت ثورة عنيفة ، كان من نتيجتها أن استولى الشعب على الحكم ، وتم انتخاب مجلس خاص لإدارة الكوكب ، طبقاً لنظام محكم ، يضمن عدم تكرار الموقف ثانية..

وأصبح على سكان (يومو) أن يطورا أنفسهم ، ويسعوا للتفوق والتقدم ..

وذلك يوم التقطت أجهزتهم رسالة ، أو إشارة منظمة ، آتية من أحد الكواكب، فى الكون الشاسع ..

والعجيب أن هذا الكوكب كان كوكبنا (الأرض) !! ..

ولأن كوكبنا كان يبدو لهم أشبه بالمربع (طبقاً لرسائلهم) مع لون أزرق باهت، فقد أطلقوا عليه فى لغتهم اسم (أوياجا) (OYAGAA) ، حيث أن كلمة (OYA) تعنى (المربع) ، و (GAA) تعنى (البارد) … أى أن كوكبنا كان معروفاً عندهم باسم (المربع البارد) ..

وضمن برنامج رحلاتهم الفضائية انطلق رواد الفضاء من (يومو) ؛ لزيارة كـوكـب (الأرض) ، الذى هبطوا فوقه فى الثامن والعشرين من مارس عام 1950 م .

ولقد حدد زوار (يومو) فى إحدى رسائلهم موقع هبوطهم بالتحديد ، ووصفوا كل ما رأوه من هذه النقطة ، وقالوا إنهم أخفوا بعض معداتهم فى مغارة جبلية ، نجحوا فى إخفائها بمهارة ، وتركوا ستة منهم لدراسة اللغة والعادات المحلية ، ثم رحلوا لإبلاغ كوكبهم بنتائج زيارتهم الأولى ..

ولم يترك المهتمون بالأمر هذه المعلومة تمر ببساطة ، بل كونوا فرقة بحث، وانطلقوا إلى النقطة التى حددها زوار (يومو) ، وكانت فى انتظارهم مفاجأة مذهلة..

لقد حاولوا رؤية كل ما جاء بالرسالة ، من الإحداثيات التى حددتها الرسالة ، ولكن ذلك بدا مستحيلاً ، إلا إذا ..

إلا إذا ارتفعت مائة وعشرين متراً عن سطح الأرض ..

من ذلك الارتفاع وحده ، ويمكنك رؤية كل الإحداثيات فى وضوح ..

ليس هذا فحسب ، وإنما عثر الباحثون هناك على أحجار حمراء اللون ، لا تشبه أية عينات جيولوجية (*) معروفة ، على وجه الأرض .. ورسائل (يومو) نفسها مطبوعة على ورق خاص ، من العسير صنع مثله ، إلا باستخدام تكنولوجيا متطورة للغاية ، والختم الذى تحمله تصدر عنه إشعاعات ذرية محدودة ، كما لو أنه مطبوع بمادة مشعة من أحد النظائر ، التى لم يتم الحصول عليها بعد ، فى معامل الكيمياء العادية ، حتى أن (جان بيير) يقول عن هذا :

- كل الدلائل تشير إلى أنه إما أن أصحاب الرسائل هم مجموعة من أكبر علماء الفيزياء ، وأكثرهم عبقرية ، تعاونهم مختبرات تكنولوجية رائعة ، ويسعون لصنع أكبر دعابة فى التاريخ ، وإما أنهم بالفعل من سكان كوكب (يومو) هذا .

والواقع أن (جان بيير) لم يطلق هذا القول من فراغ ، فبحكم كونه عالماً فيزيائياً كان من الطبيعى أن ينبهر بما جاء فى رسائل زوّار (يومو) ، فيما يختص بالحلول الفيزيائية للمشاكل العويصة ..

وخصوصاً حل مشكلة الرنين ..

وهذه المشكلة أقلقت علماء الفيزياء طويلاً ، وهم يحاولون تفسير السرعات الخارقة للأطباق الطائرة ، التى سجلها الطيارون ، الذين حاولوا مطاردتها يوماً، أو وهم يبحثون عن وسيلة لإطلاق مركبات الفضاء الأرضية بسرعات كبيرة دون أن تؤدى هذه السرعات إلى الوصول لنقطة منتهى الرنين ، التى يمكن أن ينهار عندهم جسم المركبة الفضائية تماماً ..

وبينما انهمك أكبر علماء العالم فى دراسة هذه المشكلة ، وعجزوا عن الوصول إلى حل علمى منطقى لها ، وصلتهم فجأة رسالة من زوّار (يومو) ، تمنحهم هذا الحل على طبق من فضة ..

والحل هنا يعتمد على وجود شبكة من الأنابيب ، حول جسم المركبة الفضائية تحوى مادة يمكن تحويلها بسرعة ، من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة شبه الصلبة (الجيلاتينية) ، وهذه الشبكة تتصل بكمبيوتر خاص ، يقيس درجة الرنين ، التى وصلت إليها جدران المركبة الفضائية ، وعندما تصل إلى درجة قريبة من المستوى الحرج ، يعمل الكمبيوتر على تحويل تلك المادة من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الجيلاتينية ، أو العكس بالعكس ..

وهذا يغير مستوى الرنين ، وينهى المشكلة على الفور ..

وكانت الرسالة مذهلة ، بالنسبة للعلماء الكبار ، لما تحمله من حل مباشر وصحيح وبسيط لمشكلة أرهقتهم طويلاً ..

و (جان بيير) يعتبر أن مثل هذه الرسائل هى أكبر دليل على صحة وجود زوّار (يومو) ورسائلهم ، وإلا فكيف تتوصل مجموعة عابثة إلى ما عجز عنه أكبر علماء العالم ؟‍‍

بل كيف عرفت تلك المجموعة أن هذه المشكلة تؤرق العلماء ؟..

وحتى لا تُثار الشكوك حول رواية (جان بيير) هذه ، قام العالم الفرنسى الجاد بإضافة ملحق علمى خاص لكتابه ، يضم صوراً لهذه الوثائق ، مع تحليل علمى دقيقى مفصل مطول ، يكفى لإقناع العلميين ، وإزالة كل شكوكهم ..

وفى هذا الملحق ، أجاب (جان بيير) على أكبر نقطة اعتراض وتشكيك فى قصة زوّار (يومو) كلها ..

نقطة الزمن ..

فمن الطبيعى أن تعلو الأصوات معترضة على سرعة وصول سكان (يومو) إلى كوكبنا ، وعلى رحلتهم القصيرة نسبياً ، والتى تستغرق عامين قياساً بالمسافة التى تفصلنا عنهم ، والتى تبلغ خمس سنوات ضوئية كاملة ..

ولكن رسائل (يومو) نفسها تحمل الجواب ..

لقد تحدثوا فى رسائلهم عن نظرية ، أطلقوا عليها اسم (توءمية الكون) ، هذه النظرية تشبه إلى حد ما نظرية المادة المضادة ، التى وضعها البريطانى (بول دريك) عام 1928 م ، بعد أن صهر عدة معادلات سابقة لنظريتى (الكم) للعالم (ماكس بلانك) ، و (النسبية) لـ (ألبرت أينشتين) ، وتوصل إلى وجود مادة معكوسة تكون نواة الذرة فيها سالبة ، وإليكتروناتها موجبة ..

ونظرية (يومو) تقول : إنه لا يوجد كون واحد ، وإنما هناك كونان توءمان ، تربطهما ببعضهما تلك المناطق ، التى نطلق عليها اسم الثقوب السوداء ، وبالمرور عبر هذه الثقوب السوداء من خلال شبكة اتصالات خاصة تمت دراستها منذ قرون عديدة تستطيع سفن (يومو) الفضائية اختصار الزمان والمكان وعبور ملايين الوحدات الفضائية فى أيام معدودات ..

ومن الطبيعى أن تواجه هذه النظرية هجوماً عنيفاً ..

ولكن هذا لا يعنى أنها نظرية خاطئة ، بل يعنى فقط أنها نظرية ساحقة ، تسحق صحتها كل النظريات التى جاءت قبلها ..

والناس أعداء ما يجهلون ..

حتى ولو كانوا من العلماء …

وبعض هؤلاء العلماء يتساءلون فى سخرية ولماذا لم يعلن سكان (يومو) المزعومون هؤلاء عن وجودهم على نحو صريح ، بدلاً من هذه الرسائل العجيبة الملتوية ؟ ..

وحتى هذا السؤال ، تجد إجابته فى رسائل (يومو) ..

إنهم يقولون : إن الوقت لم يحن بعد للتصريح بوجودهم ، ولكنهم ما زالوا يحتفظون بأوّل مخبأ سرى صنعوه فى قلب الغابات الفرنسية ليكون بكل ما يحويه من معدات تكنولوجية ، وإمكانات مبهرة شاهداً على صحة قصتهم ، عندما تحين اللحظة المناسبة ، ويبدءون فى الاتصال برؤساء وملوك الدول ، للإعلان عن وجودهم ..

وزوّار (يومو) لهم شعار عجيب يحملونه على أزيائهم الفضائية ، وهو عبارة عن رسم لثعبان مجنح ، أثار انتباه (جان بيير) وحيرته طويلاً ، ولكنهم لم يفصحوا عن مغزاه قط ..

وسكان (يومو) هؤلاء يمكنهم التجول بحرية وسط البشر دون أن يثير وجودهم إلا أدنى انتباه ، فتكوينهم الخارجى بشرى للغاية ، باستثناء أنهم أطول قامة فى المتوسط ، وأنهم شاحبو الوجه كثيراً ، ولكن هذا لا يمنعهم من الذوبان وسط طوفان البشر ، وخصوصاً فى المدن المزدحمة ، مثل (نيويورك) و (روما) .. وحتى (القاهرة) ..

ولكـن أغـرب ما أشار إليه زوّار (يومو) فى رسائلهم ، هو أنهم أبناء عمومتنا ..

أو بمعنى أدق أن أبحاثهم أثبتت أننا وهم من أصل واحد ..

ولكنهم أبداً لم يفسروا ما يعنيه هذا ..

هل كان أجدادهم أرضيين ، من حضارة سابقة ، ثم هاجروا إلى ذلك الكوكب البعيد ، أم أننا وهم أتينا من كوكب آخر ، ولكن بعضنا اتجه نحو (الأرض) ، والبعض الآخر نحو كوكب (يومو) ؟‍‍..

لست اعتقد أننا سنجد الجواب فى سهولة ..

والأمر كله عسير التصديق ، ويثير ألف علامة شك ويفجّر فى النفس كل أسباب الحذر ..

وأنا واثق بأن العديدين منكم استنكروه ، وسخروا منه ..

بل ورفضه البعض تماماً ..

وربما اتهمنى بالخبل والكذب ، وبأننى أسعى إلى غش القارئ ، واستثارته بدجل ساذج ، حتى أضمن نسبة أكبر من المبيعات ..

ولكن هذا لا يقلقنى ..

(جان بيير بوتى) واجه الموقف نفسه ، عندما نشر كتابه هذا عن سكان الكوكب (يومو) ..

ولكن العالم الفرنسى تحدّى الحكومة الفرنسية ، فى نهاية كتابه ، بكل مؤسساتها العلمية ، وهيئاتها الرسمية ، أن تنكر ما جاء فى كتابه .. 

تحدّاها أن تنكر أن مسئوليها تلقوا أيضاً عشرات الرسائل من زوّار (يومو) ، وأن الهيئات العلمية تدرس الأمر بمنتهى الجدية ، بل وتحاول إجراء اتصال رسمى مباشر مع هؤلاء الزوّار ..

وجـدير بالذكر أن أحداً فى الحكومة الفرنسية لم يستنكر هذا التحدى أو يرفضه ..

وأحداً أيضاً لم يقبله ..

فهل يثير هذا فى نفسك أية تساؤلات ؟‍..

وهل تعلم أن (جان بيير بوتى) ليس أوّل من يشير إلى وجود سكان من الفضاء الخارجى ، على كوكب الأرض ؟..

لقد سبقه إلى هذا الكاتب الشهير (تشارلز بيرلتز) عندما قام بتحقيق واسع النطاق حول ما أطلق عليه اسم (حادث روزويل) ..

و (روزويل) هذه قرية صغيرة فى ولاية (نيومكسيكو) الأمريكية ، استيقظ سكانها ذات ليلة من ليالى يولو عام 1947 م ، على دوى هائل ، ونيران ترتفع فى الأُفق وانطلق مأمور القرية فى الشوارع يصرخ :

- الغزاة هبطوا من الفضاء .. الغزاة هبطوا من الفضاء ..

وقبل أن يندفع أهل القرية إلى منطقة الحقول الشمالية ، حيث سقط جسم غريب، بدت قبته الخضراء الضخمة واضحة على الرغم من تحطم قاعدتها ، كان الجيش يحيط بالمكان كله ، ويصدر أمراً بمنع التجوال ، ثم تنفيذه بمنتهى السرعة والصرامة على الرغم من اعتراض الأهالى واستنكارهم ..

وخلال ساعة واحدة رأى السكان من نوافذهم عدة قوافل تملأ المكان الذى اكتظ بمئات الغرباء ، وأحيط بنطاق أمنى عنيف ، جعل قائد فرقة الجيش يهدد بإطلاق النار دون إنذار ، على كل من يحاول مغادرة منزله ، قبل انتهاء فترة حظر التجوال..

وكان من الواضح أن الأمر بالغ الأهمية والخطورة ..

ولكن مع طلوع النهار ، وبعد حركة لا تنقطع من عشرات فى سيارات الجيش والنقل والأوناش الضخمة انتهت فترة حظر التجوال العامة ، وانصرف رتل من السيارات وهو يحمل أشياء ضخمة ، أُخفيت فى عناية بالغة ، تحت خيام كبيرة محكمة الإغلاق ، واقتصر الحظر على منطقة السقوط وحدها التى امتلأت بالباحثين والمنقبين لفترة طويلة ..

وعندما تتبع (تشارلز بيرلتز) هذا الأمر ، توصل إلى أن ذلك الشئ الذى سقط على (روزويل) فى تلك الليلة من يوليو 1947 م ، كان أحد الأطباق الطائرة ، التى حوت جثث بعض المخلوقات من الفضاء الخارجى ، وأن أحد هذه المخلوقات لم يلق مصرعه مع السقوط فاحتفظت به المخابرات المركزية فى معامل أبحاث الفضاء لتقوم بدراسته ، ولكنه مات بعد أسبوع واحد متأثراً بإصابته التى لم ينجح الطب الأرضى - آنذاك - فى علاجها ..

وعندما نشر (بيرليتز) كتابه هذا ، أُصيب المجتمع الأمريكى بصدمة بالغة ، وثار بعض صحفييه ومفكريه ، وطالبوا الحكومة بكشف كل الحقائق المتعلقة بهذا الحادث ، إلا أن الحكومة الأمريكية التزمت الصمت التام ، دون أن تكذب الموقف أو تنفيه ، أو تعترف به ..

واستفز هذا الموقف أحد أعضاء جمعيات المراقبة الفضائية ، فقرر أن يقاضى وكالة المخابرات الأمريكية ، لإخفائها الحقائق عن الشعب ، وعندما انعقدت المحاكمة فى يناير 1972 م طلبت المخابرات الأمريكية أن تكون الجلسة سرية ؛ لأمور تتعلق بالأمن العام ، وبعد سبع جلسات مغلقة ، أصدرت المحكمة حكمها بإدانة وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية ، ولكنها أسفت لعدم استطاعتها إصدار حكم بكشف كل تفاصيل الحادث ؛ لأن هذا يتعارض مع الأمن الأمريكى كله ..

واعتبر العامة هذا الحكم اعترافا‌ً من الحكومة وجهاز المخابرات ، بكل ما جاء فى كتاب (تشالز بيرلتز) ..

ولكن هذا لم يحسم الأمر ..

وفى صيف 1994 م نشرت مجلة (أومنى) العلمية ، وهى إحدى المجلات القليلة الجادة فى هذا المجال مقالاً مختصراً ، يذكر الناس بحادثة (روزويل) وطلبت منهم أن يتقدموا بطلب للحكومة لنشر تفاصيل الحادثة ، بعد مرور أكثر من خمسة وأربعين عاماً على وقوعها ..

وحتى ديسمبر 1994 م وصل عدد المطالبين إلى أكثر من أربعة عشر مليوناً من الأمريكيين ، ولكن الحكومة ما زالت ترى أن الأمر يحتاج إلى أن يظل حبيس الأدراج ، وهو يحمل تلك العبارة المستفزة ..

عبارة (سرى للغاية) ..

ويبدو أن هذه العبارة ومثيلاتها ستظل دائماً حاجزاً تتحطم عليه كتابات (جان بيير) ، و (بيرليتز) وغيرهم ، حتى تحين اللحظة المناسبة التى تسقط فيها كل الحواجز ، ويعلن أحد سكان الكواكب الأخرى عن وجوده ..

وصيغة الجمع هنا مقصودة ؟ فمن الواضح أن سكان (يومو) ، الذين يتحدث عنهم (جان بيير) يختلفون عن هؤلاء الذين سقط بهم الطبق الطائر فى (روزويل) فالآخرون وصفهم (بيرليتز) بأنهم قصار القامة ، وكبار الرءوس ، ثم أن الحادثة وقعت عام 1974 م ، قبل وصول أوّل رحلة من رحلات زوار (يومو) إلى الأرض..

إذن فلم تعد أرضنا كوكباً يقتصر علينا ..

لقـد صارت محطة فضائية يتجه إليها سكان كواكب مختلفة لأنها تجذب انتباههم ..

أو لأنها تناسب معيشتهم ..

وأيـاً كان الجـواب ، فمن المؤكد أننا هدف لدراسات تبدأ وتأتى دائماً من هناك ..

من وراء النجوم ..

​


----------



## jim_halim (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*



ما وراء العقل 19​

الذين ذهبوا ..د/نبيل فاروق 


"إنها (أطلانطس) .."

صرخ طيار مدنى بهذه العبارة ، وهو يقود طائرته فوق جزر (بهاما) عام 1968 ، عندما شاهد مع زميله جزيرة صغيرة تبرز من المحيط بالقرب من جزيرة (بيمن) ، وأسرع يلتقط آلة التصوير الخاصة به ، ويملأ فيلمها بصور لذلك الجزء من القارة المفقودة ، التى ألهبت الخيال طويلاً .. قارة (أطلنطس) ..

ولكن لماذ تصور الطيار وزميله أن هذا الجزء ، الذى يحوى أطلالاً قديمة ، هو جزء من قارة الخيال والغموض ؟ ..

إن الجواب يعود إلى يونيو 1940 ، عندما أعلن الوسيط الروحى الشهير (إدجار كايس) ، واحدة من أشهر نبوءاته ، عبر تاريخه الطويل ، إذ قال إنه ، ومن خلال وساطة روحية قوية ، يتوقع أن يبرز جزء من قارة (أطلنطس) الغارقة، بالقرب من جزر (بهاما) ، ما بين عام 1968 م ، و 1969 م .

ولقد اتهم العديدون (كايس) بالشعوذة والنصب ، عندما أعلن هذه النبوءة ، وعلى الرغم من هذا ، فقد انتظر العالم ظهور (أطلنطس) بفارغ الصبر ..

وكان لظهور ذلك الجزء ، فى نفس الزمان والمكان ، اللذين حددهما (كايس) فى نبوءته ، وقع الصاعقة على الجميع .. مؤيدين ومعارضين ؛ إذ كان - فى رأى الجميع - الدليل الوحيد الملموس ، على وجود (أطلنطس) ..

هذا لأن قارة (أطلنطس) ظلت دائماً مجرد أسطورة ، يعجز أى عالم أو باحث أثرى ، مهما بلغت شهرته وخبرته ، عن إثبات أو نفى وجودها بصورة قاطعة جازمة ..

والحديث عن (أطلانطس) يعود إلى زمن قديم ، أقدم مما يمكن أن تتصور ، فلقد ورد ذكرها - ولأول مرة - فى محاورات (أفلاطون) ، حوالى عام 335ق.م ففى محاورته الشهيرة ، المعروفة باسم (تيماوس) ، يحكى (كريتياس) أن الكهنة المصريين استقبلوا (صولون) فى معابدهم ، وهذه حقيقة تاريخية ، ثم يشير إلى أنهم أخبروا (صولون) عن قصة قديمة ، تحويها سجلاتهم ، تقول : إنه كانت هناك امبراطورية عظيمة تعرف باسم (أطلانطس) ، تحتل قارة هائلة ، خلف أعمدة (هرقل) - مضيق جبل (طارق) حالياً - وإنها كانت أكبر من شمال (أفريقيا) و (آسيا) الصغرى مجتمعتين ، وخلفها سلسلة من الجزر ، تربط بينها وبين قارة ضخمة أخرى ..

وفى نفس المحاورة ، وصف (كريتياس) (أطلانطس) بأنها جنة الله (سبحانه وتعالى) فى الأرض ، ففيها تنمو كل النباتات والخضراوات والفواكه ، وتحيا كل الحيوانات والطيور ، وتتفجر فيها ينابيع المياه الحارة والباردة ، وكل شئ فيها نظيف جميل طاهر ، وشعبها من أرقى الشعوب وأعظمها ، له خبرات هندسية وعلمية تفوق - بعشرات المرات ما يمكن تخيله ، فى عصر (أفلاطون) ، إذ وصف (كريتياس) إقامتهم لشبكة من قنوات الرى ، والجسور ، وأرصفة الموانى التى ترسو عندها سفنهم وأساطيلهم التجارية الضخمة ..

ثم يحكى (كريتياس) عن الحرب بين الأثينيين والأطلانطيين، ويصف كارثة مروعة ، محقت الجيش الأثينى ، وأغرقت (أطلانطس) كلها فى المحيط ..

وإلى هنا تنتهى المحاورة ..

وتبدأ المشكلة ..

مشكلة (أطلانطس) ..

ففى البداية ، تعامل الباحثون مع محاورة (أفلاطون) ، بصفتها رواية مثالية، لوصف المدينة الفاضلة (يوتوبيا) ، وأنها مجرد خيال لا أكثر ..

ثم دس العلماء أنفهم فى الأمر ..

والسبب الذى جعل العلماء يفكرون فى قصة (أطلانطس) ، هو أن فكرة وجود قارة وسيطة ، تربط ما بين (أفريقيا) و (أمريكا) ، كانت تملأ الأذهان ، تثير اهتمام العلماء ، الذين يتساءلون عن سر وجود تشابه حضارى ما بين العالمين، القديم والجديد ، ويبحثون عن سبب علمى ومنطقى ، لوجود نفس النباتات والحيوانات فى قارتين تفصل بينهما مساحة مائية هائلة ..

وفى الوقت نفسه كانت هناك تلك الظواهر الحضارية المدهشة ، التى يجدها العلماء وسط أماكن لم تشتهر أبداً بالحضارة ، مع وجود أساطير متشابهة فى تلك الأماكن ، تشير إلى أن الآلهة جاءت من حضارة أخرى ، وضعت كل هذا ..

وجاء وجود (أطلانطس) ، ليضع تفسيراً لكل هذا الغموض ..

كان وجود قارة متقدمة فى هذا الزمن القديم يريح عقول الجميع ، ويفترض وجود شعب متطور ، بنى حضارته فى قلب الأرض ، ونشر أجزاء منها فى كل القارات ..

ولكن أين الدليل على وجود (أطلانطس) ذات يوم ؟ ..

إن قصة (أفلاطون) ما زالت تتأرجح ، ما بين الخيال ونصف الخيال والحقيقة، فعلى الرغم من أن محاورة (كريتياس) تشير إلى أن المصريين هم الذين أخبروا المشرع الأثينى (صولون) بقصة (أطلانطس) ، إلا أننا لا نجد ذكراً لهذه القصة عند المصريين أنفسهم ، وفى الوقت نفسه لا يوجد دليل واحد ، على أن (أثينا) كانت يوماً بهذه القوة التى تمكنها من التصدى لحضارة متطورة كحضارة (أطلانطس) ..

وفى نفس الوقت ، نجد من بين العلماء من يؤكد وجود (أطلانطس) ، ويشير إلى أن (أفلاطون) أخطأ التاريخ والزمن فحسب ، أو أنه كان يستخدم تقويماً يختلف عن التقويم ، الذى نستخدمه الآن ، وحجتهم فى هذا هى كشف حقيقة وجود مدينة (طرواده) ..

و (طرواده) هذه مدينة أسطورية ، ذكرها (هوميروس) فى ملحمتيه الشهرتين (الإلياذة) و (والأوديسا) ، حوالى عام 850 ق.م ، أى قبل (أفلاطون) بخمسة قرون ، وظل الدارسون يعتقدون أن (طرواده) مجرد خيال ، من بنات أفكار (هوميروس) ، حتى جاء الألمانى (هنريش شوليمان) عام 1871 م ، لينتشل (طرواده) من التراب ، فى (هيسارليك) ، فى شمال غرب (تركيا) ..

وبعده جاء سير (آرثر إيفانز) ، ليؤكد أن (قصر التيه) ، الذى جاء ذكره فى أسطورة (المينوتوروس) حقيقة ، ويثبت وجوده بالفعل عام 1900 م ..

فلماذا لا ينطبق هذا على (أطلانطس) ؟

ما دام (شوليمان) و (إيفانز) قد عثرا على أسطورتين ، فلماذا لا يعثر ثالث على أسطورة ثالثة ، ويثبت أن (أطلانطس) حقيقة واقعة ؟ ..

ومن هذا المنطلق بدأت عشرات المحاولات ، لإثبات وجود (أطلانطس) ، وراح العلماء يبحثون عن أماكن أخرى ، بخلاف المحيط الأطلسى ، يمكن أن تكون المهد الحقيقى للقارة المفقودة ، فأشار الفيلسوف البريطانى (فرانسيس بيكون) إلى أن (أطلانطس) هى نفسها قارة (أمريكا) ، وأكد البريطانى (فرانسيس ويلفورد) أن الجزر البريطانية هى جزء من قارة (أطلانطس) المفقودة ، فى حين اقترح البعض الآخر وجودها فى (السويد) ، أو المحيط الهندى ، أو حتى فى القطب الشمالى .. ثم جاءت نبوءة (إدجار كايس) ، لتضع قاعدة جديدة للقضية كلها .. وبعد ظهور جزيرة (كايس) الصغيرة ، والمبانى ، أو الأطلال الأثرية فوقها ، قرر باحث وأديب وغواص شهير ، يدعى (تشارلز بيرليتز) ، أن يبحث عن (أطلانطس) فى نفس الموقع ، وبدأ بحثه بالفعل ، ليلتقط عدداً من الصور لأطلال واضحة ، فى قاع المحيط ، ومكعبات صخرية ضخمة ، ذات زوايا قائمة ، مقدارها تسعين درجة بالضبط ، مما يلغى احتمال صنعها بوساطة الطبيعة وعوامل التعرية وحدها ..

ولم يكن هذا وحده ما تم العثور عليه ، فى تلك المنطقة من المحيط .. لقد عثر الباحثون ، بالقرب من سواحل (فنزويلا) ، على سور طوله أكثر من مائة وعشرين كيلو متراً ، فى أعماق المحيط ، وعثر السوفيت ، شمال (كوبا) على عشرة أفدنة من أطلال المبانى القديمة ، فى قاع المحيط ، وشاهدت ماسحة محيطات فرنسية درجات سلم منحوتة فى القاع ، بالقرب من (بورتريكو) ..

وعلى الرغم من هذا فالجدل ، حول حقيقة (أطلانطس) ما يزال قائماً ..

والنظريات أيضاً لم تنته ..

ومن بين هذه النظريات نظرية تقول : إن سكان (أطلانطس) قد أتوا من كوكب آخر ، فى سفينة فضائية ضخمة ، استقرت على سطح المحيط الأطلسى ، وأنهم انتشروا فى الأرض وصنعوا كل ما يثير دهشتنا فى كهوف (تسيلى) بـ(ليبيا) ، وبطارية (بغداد) ، وحضارة (مصر) ، وأنهم كانوا عمالقة زرق البشرة، (وهناك إشارة إلى هذا فى بعض الروايات بالفعل) ، ثم شن الأثينيون حرباً عليهم، فنسفوا الجيش الأثينى بقنبلة ذرية ، أو ما يشبه هذا ، وبعدها رحلوا ، وتركوا خلفهم كل هذه الآثار ..

من أصحاب الدم الأزرق ، أو الدم النبيل ..

حتى اللون الأزرق ، أطلقوا عليه اسم (اللون الملكى) ..

وهناك نظرية أخرى ، تربط ما بين (أطلانطس) وجزيرة (كريت) ، حضارة (أطلانطس) ، كما أشار البروفيسير (ك.ت.فروست) عام 1909 م فى (لندن) ، حيث قال : إن كل شئ فى (كريت) يتشابه مع ما ذكره (أفلاطون) عن (أطلانطس) فكل من الحضارتين نشأت فى جزيرة ، وكلتاهما لقيت نهاية مفاجئة، كما أنه هناك مراسم صيد الثيران ، والميناء العظيم ، والحمامات الضخمة ، والملاعب الرياضية، وكل الأشياء الأخرى التى عثر عليها سير (إيفانز) فى (كريت) ، والتى ذكرها (أفلاطون) فى محاورة (كريتياس) ..

ويؤيد البروفيسير (ج.ف.لوتش) هذا ، فى كتابه (نهاية أطلانطس) ، ويؤكد أن اختفاء (أطلانطس) معنى مجازى ، وليس حقيقياً ، وأنها لم تغرق فى قاع المحيط ، وإنما تعرضت لكارثة أودت بها ، مثل كارثة بركان (ثيرا) ، وبركان (كراكاتوا) عندما ثار البركان ، ودمر جزيرة كاملة ..

وهناك احتمال يقول إن قصة (أفلاطون) هى تحوير للقصة الفعلية ، التى سمعها (صولون) فى (مصر) ، بعد أن تناقلتها الألسن والذاكرة لقرون كاملة ، قد تتغير خلالها رواية الأحداث ، وأسماء الأشخاص والأماكن ..

واسم (أطلانطس) نفسها ..

وكالعادة ، تفتقر كل هذه النظريات إلى الدليل ..

الدليل العلمى القوى ..

وحتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور ، ما زال عشرات العلماء يبحثون عن قارة (أطلانطس) ، التى أصبحت قارة الغموض والخيال فى عقول العلماء والأدباء ..

عشرات النظريات تحدثت عنها ..

مئات المقالات والكتب كتبت أسمها ..

أعداد لا حصر لها من الروايات الخيالية ، تفترض وجودها والعثور عليها ، وينسج الخيال مغامرات مثيرة داخلها ، عن حضارتها وتقدمها .. وعن شعبها الغامض ..

أولئك الذين أقاموا أكثر حضارات التاريخ غموضاً وإثارة ..

الذين تزعموا العالم يوماً ..

والذين ذهبوا ..

وبلا عودة ..


----------



## losivertheprince (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*

*موضوع شائق بالفعل ولكنه غير غريب عن رجل معلم مثل الدكتور /نيل فاروق الذي أسس جيلآ كاملآ من الشباب  الذين احبوه واحبوا كتبه ورواياته .....​*


----------



## thelast (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*

شكرا ليك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## robert_nfs (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*

*شكرا ليييييك اوىىىىىىى  
خصوصا انى من عشان هذا النوع من القصص خصوصا ملف المستقبل 
god bless u*


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة فوق العقل ( للدكتور نبيل فاروق )*

يفك من التبيت .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------

